# BabyAndBumps's Teen Show Your Faces Thread =D !



## Love Bunny

Heeey everyone :) I thought being as many of the other groups have got show your faces threads - we should have one too! As they say, its always good to put a name to a face as I've noticed a few new people round here aswell!
;)

Well I guess I'll go first!

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/Snapshot_20090902.jpg

Me looking _half_ normal for a change :haha:

Don't be shyyy :hugs: ! xX​


----------



## Jemma_x

I havent got any of just me so here's me and my OH and a couple of friends lol

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn70/Jemz_x/my18th11-1.jpg


----------



## MissRhead

Here is me :haha: xx
 



Attached Files:







s605965074_4578577_8715.jpg
File size: 3.7 KB
Views: 2,233


----------



## sineady

*Heres Me *
 



Attached Files:







nyt owt yoow.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 204


----------



## HotChocolate

I look miserable! I can't find a half decent one of me with a smile! :wacko:

xx :D
 



Attached Files:







temptayshun__x_30584702.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 49


----------



## HotChocolate

& sineady you're one day ahead of me! :D xx


----------



## Becky

Here is me with my man 

https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x101/B3XEB/5528_135943135408_510170408_3537429.jpg


----------



## jadeemma79

This is me on holiday last July =] :happydance: https://i25.tinypic.com/igzsqs.jpg


----------



## Windmills

I haven't had a single picture taken of me forever! :wacko:
So this is me and my sister in Dublin in May (I'm on the left)
 



Attached Files:







ksdublin.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 165


----------



## etcetera

https://i28.tinypic.com/14ukthx.jpg

This was the ONLY picture that I could get to come up clearly.
ugh.


----------



## ellie09

I actually hate this pic but it's one of the only ones i have on OH's laptop. Sorry it's so big :rofl:

https://i32.tinypic.com/iqzhox.jpg


----------



## cookie123

oooo this is fun!! this is quite old..before i was pregnant :D
 



Attached Files:







me.jpg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 196


----------



## Little_Gizzmo

this is a link to a pic of me hope it works if not let me now.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ashleigh\My Documents\My Pictures\Pic's of me and friends\ME .....bmp


----------



## Kates1122

ellie09 said:


> I actually hate this pic but it's one of the only ones i have on OH's laptop. Sorry it's so big :rofl:
> 
> https://i32.tinypic.com/iqzhox.jpg

you remind me of lauren conrad from "the hills" in that pic!


----------



## memysonand3

here i am lol it was prom night but i look pretty in it at least
:winkwink:


----------



## Panda

I choose not to post my pic, but I just wanted to say that everyone is so pretty!!!

And all yall's babies will have good genes!


----------



## Twin.Mommy

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv300/brittanychavers/brittred.jpg

Only solo pic really since pregnancy began I was 4 months hair no longer red!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*2 of me.. 

About a year ago (dyed my hair ginger see what it looked like 1 of my mad experiments)
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC01689.jpg

Recent about week old ..
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04381.jpg*


----------



## Love Bunny

Twin.Mommy said:


> https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv300/brittanychavers/brittred.jpg
> 
> Only solo pic really since pregnancy began I was 4 months hair no longer red!


OMG! I NEVER expected you to look like that!! Wooow your so pretty =D ! I love your piercings and hair! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Megz143

Hiii im 20 so i dnt think i come under teens do i?:dohh:
but hey i wanted to post my pic with you guys =]:thumbup:

So..Im TwenTeeeen..! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







5570_240035210067_751835067_8312685_2778712_n.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 14









6290_246917720067_751835067_8458982_1392117_n.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 18









5570_240037455067_751835067_8312720_7042262_n.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## MissRhead

Megz143 said:


> Hiii im 20 so i dnt think i come under teens do i?:dohh:
> but hey i wanted to post my pic with you guys =]:thumbup:
> 
> So..Im TwenTeeeen..! :happydance:

Dont worry about it hun, twenteen is good enough :thumbup: :lol: xx


----------



## memysonand3

Megz143 said:


> Hiii im 20 so i dnt think i come under teens do i?:dohh:
> but hey i wanted to post my pic with you guys =]:thumbup:
> 
> So..Im TwenTeeeen..! :happydance:

lol hun i think you still qualify lol and you are verry beautiful


----------



## Megz143

memysonand3 said:


> Megz143 said:
> 
> 
> Hiii im 20 so i dnt think i come under teens do i?:dohh:
> but hey i wanted to post my pic with you guys =]:thumbup:
> 
> So..Im TwenTeeeen..! :happydance:
> 
> lol hun i think you still qualify lol and you are verry beautifulClick to expand...

Yayyy...i have alot more in common with tha teen section coz i am still a teeny bopper really arnt i haha :happydance:
sorry for the hype im in a good mood today....

ahhh thankssss! 
your all beautiful too! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Haha I took some pics for this post:thumbup:

LoL Don't ask what kind of facial experssion I'm making in the 2nd pic! :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







me 001.JPG
File size: 69.3 KB
Views: 56









me 002.JPG
File size: 65.5 KB
Views: 74


----------



## Twin.Mommy

Love Bunny said:


> Twin.Mommy said:
> 
> 
> https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv300/brittanychavers/brittred.jpg
> 
> Only solo pic really since pregnancy began I was 4 months hair no longer red!
> 
> 
> OMG! I NEVER expected you to look like that!! Wooow your so pretty =D ! I love your piercings and hair! :hugs: xxxClick to expand...


AWW thanx your ver pretty too ( not jus sayn it cuz u did) I love your dreads I do dreads and I have to say you keep yours in A 1 condition! They look so clean and pretty and it just fits your face so perfect.


----------



## danniemum2be

anyone know how to copy a pic from facebook when you have a apple macbook? x


----------



## sophie c

an old pic before pregnancy lol
https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q72/soph_coopz/DSC00283.jpg
and a more recent one with my girl and baby wieght lol

https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q72/soph_coopz/SDC10289.jpg

xxx

p.s im a twenteen too!! lol


----------



## danniemum2be

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=912006&l=099fc069ae&id=686695812 i dont know if this will work but worth a try x


----------



## danniemum2be

yay it worked not the best pic of me look dead snotty lol but was taken couple of months ago pre- pregnancy x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Me :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







4fd423eCpy1409838.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sophie c said:


> an old pic before pregnancy lol
> https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q72/soph_coopz/DSC00283.jpg
> and a more recent one with my girl and baby wieght lol
> 
> https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q72/soph_coopz/SDC10289.jpg
> 
> xxx

you have pretty coloured eyes


----------



## LeeHa

Me :flower: you guys are all soo pretty :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







l_bb7089298662a2635e5829556b89f7dd.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 17









fdsafdsafdsa.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## XsarahGrace

https://i27.tinypic.com/mtxa89.jpghttps://i27.tinypic.com/2zf8n75.jpg​just after i got pregnant


----------



## EmmanBump

Heres two of me ....
Im twenty, but i like the teen bit (hope u dnt mind!) just think i have more in common ...
just had all my hair chopped off anyways ...


----------



## jenny_wren

well aren't we a bunch of stunners!

you can have a few of me lol
i can decide which i prefer :flower:











xx​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

XsarahGrace said:


> https://i27.tinypic.com/mtxa89.jpghttps://i27.tinypic.com/2zf8n75.jpg​just after i got pregnant

I LOVE your hair colour


----------



## XsarahGrace

PreggoEggo said:


> XsarahGrace said:
> 
> 
> https://i27.tinypic.com/mtxa89.jpghttps://i27.tinypic.com/2zf8n75.jpg​just after i got pregnant
> 
> I LOVE your hair colourClick to expand...

Thanks it's so hard to keep like it though without looking faded and blonde, 
when the babies here i'm sure'll it'll be left natural :(


----------



## ellie09

Kates1122 said:


> ellie09 said:
> 
> 
> I actually hate this pic but it's one of the only ones i have on OH's laptop. Sorry it's so big :rofl:
> 
> https://i32.tinypic.com/iqzhox.jpg
> 
> you remind me of lauren conrad from "the hills" in that pic!Click to expand...

Oh, my OH said that too but i can't see it lol


----------



## EmmanBump

oooo ellie u deffo do! :)


----------



## sophie c

thanks bout my eyes!! im a twenteen too!! :)

xxx


----------



## kellysays2u

jenny_wren said:


> well aren't we a bunch of stunners!
> 
> you can have a few of me lol
> i can decide which i prefer :flower:
> 
> View attachment 34535
> 
> 
> View attachment 34538
> 
> 
> View attachment 34536
> 
> 
> View attachment 34537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx​

My beautiful beautiful jenny!!! lol hows little emily doing? Still a stunner like you? I love all her pictures haven't seen as much lately!


----------



## pinklemonade

You're all so cute!!
And i'm so jealous of your beatifull babies!!!

heres me on my 18th birthday :):

https://i26.tinypic.com/1sz7f8.jpg


----------



## jenny_wren

kellysays2u said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> well aren't we a bunch of stunners!
> 
> you can have a few of me lol
> i can decide which i prefer :flower:
> 
> View attachment 34535
> 
> 
> View attachment 34538
> 
> 
> View attachment 34536
> 
> 
> View attachment 34537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx​
> 
> My beautiful beautiful jenny!!! lol hows little emily doing? Still a stunner like you? I love all her pictures haven't seen as much lately!Click to expand...

DAMN STRAIGHT!! lol
i put some new ones on fb a few weeks back
i took some yesterday tooo :happydance:
but she's fine :d she's a right little talker
all i get all day is dadadadad lol so cute bless her

hows your princess?!?!

xx​


----------



## neady

hello thought id come and show myself. 


https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac119/sineadkershaw/s654152300_1660935_8240.jpg https://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac119/sineadkershaw/s654152300_912073_6635.jpg

i dont look like that now though, haha, pale and my hair is always shoved up on top of my head haha. 
hope these pictures work


----------



## xxbooxx

Jo and Me....
https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/xxbethbooxx/5975_100396073305600_10000005622947.jpg

hope this works :))


----------



## kellysays2u

Athenas doing good. I put some new pics of her up on FB yesterday. She won't stop moving and talking lol. I feel like I am constantly trying to keep her on her floor mat lol.


----------



## HannahGraceee

ellie09 said:


> I actually hate this pic but it's one of the only ones i have on OH's laptop. Sorry it's so big :rofl:
> 
> https://i32.tinypic.com/iqzhox.jpg

LAUREN CONRAD LOOKEY LIKEY!! :happydance::winkwink:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:) Last week and my baby girl ava - 

https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/hannahgraceeee/10219_126954018843_516343843_232284.jpg

Pre-pregnancy - 
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/hannahgraceeee/DSC01137.jpg


https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/hannahgraceeee/87773959a4799522067l.jpg

:smug: Need to get back to that :( :lol:​


----------



## Jemma_x

HannahGraceee said:


> :) Last week and my baby girl ava -
> 
> https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/hannahgraceeee/10219_126954018843_516343843_232284.jpg
> 
> Pre-pregnancy -
> https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/hannahgraceeee/DSC01137.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/hannahgraceeee/87773959a4799522067l.jpg
> 
> :smug: Need to get back to that :( :lol:​

Your really pretty hun


----------



## ellie09

HannahGraceee said:


> ellie09 said:
> 
> 
> I actually hate this pic but it's one of the only ones i have on OH's laptop. Sorry it's so big :rofl:
> 
> https://i32.tinypic.com/iqzhox.jpg
> 
> LAUREN CONRAD LOOKEY LIKEY!! :happydance::winkwink:Click to expand...

Lol, three people have said that including my OH :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:lol: its unreal how much!!


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww hanny your beautiful!!!

P.S. theres a few of us april mummies that miss you somewhere!


----------



## HannahGraceee

kellysays2u said:


> Aww hanny your beautiful!!!
> 
> P.S. theres a few of us april mummies that miss you somewhere!

That miss me?


----------



## Bunnipowder

ellie09 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellie09 said:
> 
> 
> I actually hate this pic but it's one of the only ones i have on OH's laptop. Sorry it's so big :rofl:
> 
> https://i32.tinypic.com/iqzhox.jpg
> 
> LAUREN CONRAD LOOKEY LIKEY!! :happydance::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, three people have said that including my OH :happydance:Click to expand...

Make that FOUR omg it was like looking at a pic of LC!!

SO JEALOUS :blush:


----------



## HannahGraceee

lol it is lauren isnt it? :lol:


----------



## ellie09

Aw thank you lol :happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

kellysays2u said:


> Aww hanny your beautiful!!!
> 
> P.S. theres a few of us april mummies that miss you somewhere!

dont lie!! 

:rofl:​


----------



## Panda_Ally

The first is me pre preg... or poss a few days preg :blush: 

And the second is a few weeks ago in the park with my lil princess...

BTW I'm twenteen too!!!
 



Attached Files:







058.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 65









460.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 65


----------



## kimbobaloobob

heres a couple of me pre preggers :)
trying to get my new one on facebook but...
it hasnt worked
 



Attached Files:







3234_86237205118_662365118_2955942_337104_n.jpg
File size: 63.6 KB
Views: 28









n662365118_2666238_5600.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 32


----------



## kellysays2u

jenny_wren said:


> kellysays2u said:
> 
> 
> Aww hanny your beautiful!!!
> 
> P.S. theres a few of us april mummies that miss you somewhere!
> 
> dont lie!!
> 
> :rofl:​Click to expand...

lol oh... yeah well I guess I miss you hanny! And I mean where chelly and all of us are cause I hadn't seen you or jenny talk there in awhile.


----------



## kellysays2u

OMG i just figured out that you can just upload your pics instead of having to go to a different site and get the URL!!!!!!!! Am I slow or what... lol
 



Attached Files:







meandathena.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 25









me.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 15









me2.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 14









mepreg.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 52


----------



## xxbooxx

You're all so beautiful. Jealous!
This is me girls...

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/xxbethbooxx/th_5975_100753966603144_10000005622947.jpg

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/xxbethbooxx/th_5975_100331556645385_10000005622947.jpg


----------



## HannahGraceee

Haha!! your jelous? your absoloutly stunning!


----------



## kellysays2u

awww no your the beautiful one!


----------



## Genna

Alright....

so It goes, first two are pre preg, thrid one is around the middle of pregnancy, fourth is right at the end of pregnancy, and the last one is my son Marley and I the other day ( my hair was tied up, promise I'm not bald :rofl: and we were tiiired)

:flower::flow:
 



Attached Files:







gen2.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 16









gen3.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 13









P1020895.jpg
File size: 79.9 KB
Views: 12









0527092313.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 16









Marley and i.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Shireena__x

ooh i want too join in :)
can u tell were im pregnant hehe

*Pre Pregnancy*
https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v309/173/98/576021680/n576021680_1144475_96.jpg

https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v361/173/98/576021680/n576021680_1499947_5955.jpg

*Durin Pregnancy*
https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs023.snc1/2385_71254456680_576021680_2001751_5202657_n.jpg

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2348/173/98/576021680/n576021680_2010288_1246326.jpg

*3 Weekz After DD*
https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs031.snc1/4305_97916356680_576021680_2311530_3642804_n.jpg

*Post Pregnancy*
https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs139.snc1/5960_142787246473_570076473_3333496_5551045_n.jpg

(excuse the belly)
https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs126.snc1/5415_140427046680_576021680_2992565_228976_n.jpg

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs088.snc1/4622_110217051680_576021680_2499740_3432554_n.jpg

https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs038.snc1/4341_105237241680_576021680_2422603_4090493_n.jpg

*sooooooooooooo sorry i got carried away *


----------



## HannahGraceee

shireena i actually hate you :lol: 3 weeks after DD and you look like that!! OMG!! :) Well done babe x


----------



## Shireena__x

HannahGraceee said:


> shireena i actually hate you :lol: 3 weeks after DD and you look like that!! OMG!! :) Well done babe x

:D aww thanks hun but ive got a secret...the black hides the fat and the belly belt gives me sum kind ov figger. i learned that off gok lol :) xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*:] Lovely pics your stunning shireena 
x*


----------



## AmeliahJoy

im 20 as well. hope I can still stay here!! :flower:

couldnt choose which ones so ill post 2. :)
https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs275.snc1/10230_1163013887839_1602600084_431016_6076956_n.jpg
I'm on the left. Most recent picture. Taken a few days ago.

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs255.snc1/10230_1162516395402_1602600084_429842_7230151_n.jpg
Me and my neice Bella. She's 3.


----------



## Shireena__x

Becyboo__x said:


> *:] Lovely pics your stunning shireena
> x*

thank u :) x r u nervus? about birth?


----------



## jelix9408

first is a picture of me .. and the other is a picture of me and my OH
 



Attached Files:







l_2f5a111424d747288178e54a1e587036.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 18









6500_102445063842_507253842_2135772_1475981_n.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## HannahGraceee

Shireena__x said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> shireena i actually hate you :lol: 3 weeks after DD and you look like that!! OMG!! :) Well done babe x
> 
> :D aww thanks hun but ive got a secret...the black hides the fat and the belly belt gives me sum kind ov figger. i learned that off gok lol :) xxxClick to expand...

OooOh good old gok :winkwink:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Shireena__x said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *:] Lovely pics your stunning shireena
> x*
> 
> thank u :) x r u nervus? about birth?Click to expand...



Its alright :]
and nervous! im terrified haha but im not thinking about it too much at min cause got a while to go yet  
xx


----------



## alismith92

You're all so pretty :)

this is me

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs155.snc1/5771_129575461439_584796439_3054461_5538545_n.jpg

https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs157.snc1/5851_105932846439_584796439_2684095_6425424_n.jpg


----------



## alismith92

sorry the pics are so big :(


----------



## jenny_wren

there's not an ugly mug amongst us

:rofl:

looking gorgeous girlies

xx​


----------



## sineady

*Swittt Swwwooo....Sexy Mammmaaas *


----------



## sambam

This is me :D x
 



Attached Files:







2225521431a3846697458b553409398l.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 39


----------



## psychnut09

This is me! haha.. sorry for so many.. The first one is my wedding day, second one is one my sister took of me, the last one is an old one! like a long time ago.. I dont have my hair anymore.. I miss it..
 



Attached Files:







goofy.jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 594









funny face.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 24









old one.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 17


----------



## baabysmomma

here's me ... probably about 4 - 5 weeks pregnant ! Taken just a few days before i found out !
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y272/kurst-kirsten/4623_189780470581_848845581_6854-1.jpg


----------



## Laura--x

Your all bloody gorgeous !! :D jealous!



Heres me a couple of months before i got preg!! ( im the one with the long hair )

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a183/lauratowner/l_806d3bf8f9c1805e948413d36b54de7c.jpg

& Heres me, well half of me lol, with maisie whos about 3 weeks old!


----------



## Laura--x

xxbooxx said:


> Jo and Me....
> https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/xxbethbooxx/5975_100396073305600_10000005622947.jpg
> 
> hope this works :))

You are stunning !!


----------



## Jayceerae

https://i31.tinypic.com/308zngj.png


----------



## DiddyDons

xxbooxx said:


> Jo and Me....
> https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/xxbethbooxx/5975_100396073305600_10000005622947.jpg
> 
> hope this works :))



Wow, you are so pretty and stunning! 



I hope no one minds me sharing a few of me? Im not pregnant but I am a "mummy" to a little girl who lives in heaven so I hope its ok for me to post?

x x x


----------



## jenny_wren

whats the ''mummy'' bit for
angel mums are still mums silly!

post away :hugs: x​


----------



## DiddyDons

Just because im not a mummy in the same way most others are. 

Anyways before I go all sad on you all, ill add some pics :D


This is Moi-Donna. x x x


https://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq53/donnapickering/DSC004902.jpg


https://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq53/donnapickering/DSC01556-1.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Aww  your really pretty hun!!
*


----------



## jenny_wren

i second that :hugs:

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ofcourse your a mummy donna!! :):hugs:
& Stunning pictures girls x x


----------



## xkirstyx

me before i was preg x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0376.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Me at about 5 months pregnant :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0032.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## princess_vix

jadeemma79 said:


> This is me on holiday last July =] :happydance: https://i25.tinypic.com/igzsqs.jpg

Hey i know you LOL!!

You used to come to my house in the summers lol.

funny to find u on here!


----------



## Hannah :)

https://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x128/hana185/2576_60722803251_514088251_1439747_.jpg

https://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x128/hana185/Photo-0057.jpg


This is meeeee :)

x


----------



## jadeemma79

princess_vix said:


> jadeemma79 said:
> 
> 
> This is me on holiday last July =] :happydance: https://i25.tinypic.com/igzsqs.jpg
> 
> 
> Hey i know you LOL!!
> 
> You used to come to my house in the summers lol.
> 
> funny to find u on here!Click to expand...


Hey you =], yep it's a small world ^_^ lol, congrats on the LO :baby:


----------



## princess_vix

jadeemma79 said:


> princess_vix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jadeemma79 said:
> 
> 
> This is me on holiday last July =] :happydance: https://i25.tinypic.com/igzsqs.jpg
> 
> 
> Hey i know you LOL!!
> 
> You used to come to my house in the summers lol.
> 
> funny to find u on here!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey you =], yep it's a small world ^_^ lol, congrats on the LO :baby:Click to expand...

Thanks hun...how you doing anyway email me or something or PM message me or get me on f/b and we can catch up lol bin looking for u for ages!


----------



## ~KACI~

:hi: Not a teen anymore, infact i'm 22 on tuesday:(


But i was 18 when i had my little boy:) 
Me:) Sorry about the quality:) and FB link because can't be bothered with photobucket:lol:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1450533&l=5876769353&id=571850657


----------



## princess_vix

Me and my bubbaloo x
 



Attached Files:







DSC03685.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 30


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

Hi i dont normally post in this forum :flower:

God this thread is depressing looking at all my old photos :cry: i just look like a beach whale now :cry:

first in before i fell preg :cry:
2nd is at 16weeks preg with DD
3rd is about 28weeks preg
4th is post preg :cry:

and last is now 8mths preg with ds :cry: and OH
 



Attached Files:







n1246059066_30014326_6926.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 9









n721590550_3031841_482.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 6









n721590550_3032452_1244.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 10









n721590550_4950111_6804.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 8









6093_239139170550_721590550_8377386_927607_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Shireena__x

*Wow Ur Allll BEAUTIFUL 

SEXY WEXY MOMMAH JOMMAHS *​


----------



## CreteBluez

Thats me, a while back thou.. don't have recent pictures!

I'm 17 and 10 weeks pregnant can't wait until im 3months & have my 1st scan! 
Baby's father being really supportive but we have had our problems but things good at the mo :)

[link=https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/][image noborder]https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev100br___.png[/image][/link]


----------



## Amy-Lea

This is me, Amy-Lea, 19. Mummy to Hallie Madison.

All done up on my 19th birthday
https://zu-media.co.uk/gaff/uploads/U8-1252972243.jpg

& Without my 'mask' on haha No make up
https://zu-media.co.uk/gaff/uploads/U8-1252972348.jpg


----------



## PixieKitty

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs277.snc1/10433_1217111502408_1067460991_700666_6194650_n.jpg


----------



## shaunanicole

Here are a few of me. 17 and almost 31 wks pregnant with a little girl. :cloud9:

First pic- Me alone
Second pic- Me again
Third pic- Me and my family on my mom's b-day. (She has the hat on, lol)
 



Attached Files:







l_dce9df10856cf40705ebb70aaba18ae5.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 19









l_e356eb2f7ec11ca471b04ec496d59bf8.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 22









l_f98deb9c3a1403a7fbfdf48e4230ed58.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Rach276

Oooo good thread!

Me and my younger sisters-both taller then me :thumbup:
In the black looking like a mardy cow 

HATE this pic :shock:

Posing lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

:) all you girls are super pretty 

+

HOT MAMA RACHH :winkwink:


----------



## Rach276

Hardly lol!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

first two are pre-pregnancy, 3rd is 34 weeks pregnant and last two are 5 days and two weeks after :) x


----------



## Ablaski17

So heres some pics of me & some of me and the hubby
 



Attached Files:







CIMG0077.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 54









CIMG1931.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 33









CIMG0304.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 45









DSCN0576.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 49









DSCN0683.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 54


----------



## MarieGx

This is me :)
https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs115.snc1/4706_213133470234_897515234_7255937_7603143_n.jpg
-it's the only one i really like of me-
Your all so beautiful girls! :D
(I feel ugly now aha)


----------



## Momma2Bee

Love Bunny said:


> Heeey everyone :) I thought being as many of the other groups have got show your faces threads - we should have one too! As they say, its always good to put a name to a face as I've noticed a few new people round here aswell!
> ;)
> 
> Well I guess I'll go first!
> 
> https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/Snapshot_20090902.jpg
> 
> Me looking _half_ normal for a change :haha:
> 
> Don't be shyyy :hugs: ! xX​

I LOVE YOUR HAIR!! Well cool :)

Prepare to be scared people ;)

https://file051b.bebo.com/8/large/2009/09/05/18/8617228700a11549126675l.jpg

would think im like 14 not 18 :(


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Welll i thaught i'd join in....

this was a couple of months back but i pretty much still look the same! 

here goesss

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/redhead.jpg


----------



## HannahGraceee

mummy2b17 said:


> Welll i thaught i'd join in....
> 
> this was a couple of months back but i pretty much still look the same!
> 
> here goesss
> 
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/redhead.jpg

Aaww your so pretty!! i love your hair colour! x x


----------



## annawrigley

hehehe i look about 12 compared to you all oh well...

loong before pregnancy.. at 13
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Picture036.jpg

14
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Untitled1.png

15
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/l_7c977cc5c198d5ae46642b6dc125b202.jpg

just 16
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/1-1.jpg

still 16
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/SP_A0398.jpg

still 16 i think about 1 week pregnant
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Photo19.jpg

17 & 15wks pregnant
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Photoon2009-09-18at14302-1.jpg

sorry theres lots lol :blush:
xx


----------



## xKimx

Me :D i am 19 :)


----------



## sarah0108

Everyone is so gorgeous! It's nice to put names to faces :thumbup:

heres me,, mostly just before i got preg haha x
 



Attached Files:







x.JPG
File size: 5.2 KB
Views: 452









#1.jpg
File size: 63.7 KB
Views: 57









untitled.JPG
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 45









SP_A0240.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 41









untitled1.JPG
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 38


----------



## XsarahGrace

https://i38.tinypic.com/igixrp.jpg
https://i34.tinypic.com/behswg.jpg
Me and my nearly dyed hair, i've been pink half this pregnancy i'm so scared it'll be a normal colour once shes here :|


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

sarah0108 said:


> Everyone is so gorgeous! It's nice to put names to faces :thumbup:
> 
> heres me,, mostly just before i got preg haha x

AYE AYE SEXY!
haha! :happydance:


----------



## Momma2Bee

Sarah grace, i LOVE your hair colour!


----------



## KA92

i cant get mine to work but if you look to the left youl see me last weekend on my way out just after announcing to my friend that im pregnant

was a non alcohol night :)

you guys are so pretty




xx


----------



## sarah0108

Mum2 Kaileigh said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is so gorgeous! It's nice to put names to faces :thumbup:
> 
> heres me,, mostly just before i got preg haha x
> 
> AYE AYE SEXY!
> haha! :happydance:Click to expand...


Wheyyy :thumbup: !!! x xx


----------



## XxkayleighxX

hey girls am not a teen am 21 but i wanna join in lol


----------



## XxkayleighxX

hey girls am not a teen am 21 but i wanna join in lol

View attachment 43255


----------



## hazelleyees

hey everyone, i'm 20 and i wanted to join in :winkwink:
I put the army pic of me in so u girls can see what i look like without make up on (I'm the one without the glasses on, if it's not totally obvious already lol)
 



Attached Files:







danielle.jpg
File size: 2.8 KB
Views: 442









danielle3.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 9









army pic.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Novbaby08

Hey! I'm also twenteen!!
But for the record I was 19 when she was born, so i still count? 
well didn't want to scare everyone with recent pics, so here's before I got preg pics
https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b344/Lost_Chaos/P1020156.jpg
https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b344/Lost_Chaos/P1010963.jpg

Seeing those make me want to cry....


----------



## KrisKitten

Well i think most of u have seen me in my bump pics but hey - i hate to be left out ;)
I is Kristina and im 18 
PrePregnancy:
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/moi.jpg
33 Weeks - My 18th 
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/mememememe.jpg
A few hours after Tommy was born - me (no makeup - urgh) n my bub
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/IMG_0128.jpg
A couple days ago
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/IMG_0234.jpg


----------



## EmmanBump

^^^^ i really think you could be a model, ur sooo pretty hun!


----------



## x-dannielle

me at 13 :/


first thing in morning...with my little family :)


me and my monkey


me and princess


me and my mum about a month after having sienna



got bit carried away lol :)


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

..


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

^^^ I already told youuuu! You're gorgeous  And you know I especially love the one with baby Kayleigh, so adorable!!!! 

and lmaoo 'banged into the door' you silly moo! hahaha

xoxox


----------



## nightkd

My 18th birthday party:

https://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr265/nightkd2/Char.jpg

On a night out with ex and mates:

https://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr265/nightkd2/Charbw.jpg

Me and DH together being silly, lol!!:

https://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr265/nightkd2/AlexCharpout-1.jpg

Everyone is REALLY pretty!! :)

xx


----------



## Momof2kiddos

me with my man and me with my little man :cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







12649_186296739771_705129771_3793715_4826024_n.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 12









12649_186316039771_705129771_3793924_3194245_n-1.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

This is me and Ruby.
 



Attached Files:







8919_101980699817983_100000181596290_56565_509013_n.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Jadeyydoe

old but I dont really take pics of me anymore apart from ones of me adn david lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ur not far from me. I live in Hythe :)


----------



## Jadeyydoe

I have no idea where Hythe is :|
then again I am new to living here so I have no idea where anything is lol :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

lol its not to far away, I stayed in New Milton for a while.


----------



## Jadeyydoe

really? where bouts in new milton?


----------



## hshucksmith

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs167.snc1/6249_117268621136_568416136_2194853_7684165_n.jpg

Everyone is so beautiful! x


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

your absoulutely stunning Hshucksmith!!! :)
xx


----------



## RosieandAlan

Well not reeeeally a teen anymore- but here's my face :)

https://i1015.photobucket.com/albums/af279/RosieandAlan_album/Mee.jpg


----------



## lornasmith

Im 19 ... And i feel slightly embarresed because my pic is a pose :haha: Taken around 25 weeks with a little extra weight on me! :blush:

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a329/lorna_smiff/9935_306680095079_510635079_9354728.jpg


----------



## KrisKitten

just thought id bump this as loadsa new pple seem 2 hav joined - i liked this thread :) xxx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

https://i48.tinypic.com/2jaz4b5.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/312e4w2.jpg
https://i47.tinypic.com/2ez7d5w.jpg

1st is me and my bestfriend im on the right
2nd is me and OH on valentines day last yr
3rd is me idk wen i took it. date on pic is wrong


----------



## KrisKitten

ur rlly pretty :) xxx


----------



## Zebra Stars

me & OH


----------



## trashit

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/17036_421127005105_572370105_106469.jpg
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/17036_421131510105_572370105_106469.jpg

me, me, boring me :)
I wonder why i never noticed this thread before..
 



Attached Files:







17036_421127005105_572370105_10646911_2137874_n.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 4









17036_421131510105_572370105_10646956_8265220_n.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KrisKitten

xcellent glasses trash...may i just say bnbs teen mummys are HAWT

:thumbup:
lol
xxx


----------



## trashit

can i just say, ive seen many many stunners, but love bunny and kris, you two are amazing looking! (stood out for me!)

im getting excited by this thread :happydance: I think i might show some of my bald pictures-

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_5610028_5319.jpghttps://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_6193777_4615152.jpg
https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/h.jpg


----------



## mayb_baby

1st is my 1st formal at 17:haha:
2nd-3rd My 18th July 09 (my OH in yellow)
4th 6 form formal October 09:blush:
5th november 09
 



Attached Files:







9662621916a11577602123l.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 15









9662621916a11509445974l.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 19









9662621916a11274251989l.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 23









8014843360a11737480897l.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 12









9662621916a11501986382l.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## trashit

this is so weird seeing how people loook, like i never expected half the people to look the way they do!!


----------



## mayb_baby

same i kinda didnt/Wasnt gna put pics up but i thought its nice to c who you talk to lol xoxo


----------



## stuffymuffy

me about 6 months ago :)
 



Attached Files:







mee6.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3









meee.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 3









meeee56.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mayb_baby

trashit said:


> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/17036_421127005105_572370105_106469.jpg
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/17036_421131510105_572370105_106469.jpg
> 
> me, me, boring me :)
> I wonder why i never noticed this thread before..

Your very pretty and luurv the specs my sis has a pair lol hers are pink . . . xox


----------



## trashit

well ive seen you on facebook =P


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

its so nice to be able to put faces to names! everyone is so pretty!!


----------



## trashit

awww thanks :)
wooooooow pink ones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mayb_baby

evrythngs pink with her! I agree with evry 1 there is sum yummy teen mummys and some YTMTB  xoxo


----------



## trashit

whats the abbreviation? im not good at working them out :nope: i hope i class as a yummy mummy :( hehe.
well i have alot of pink things toooo. them glasses serve no purpose though, i just wear them sometimes when im in a pleb mood  xx


----------



## annawrigley

trashit said:


> whats the abbreviation? im not good at working them out :nope:

yummy teen mummies-to-be :p


----------



## mayb_baby

yummy mummys to be lol yup u classify :) I have a tendency to buy stuf that serves no purpose to me! Howeva that will have to change lol xoxo


----------



## mayb_baby

my abreviation and i cant explain it lol left out teen :haha:


----------



## trashit

ehhhh no explain =P text me it! or message on here!
=D

well now my tendency for buying things I dont need has turned into a tendency for buying things the LO doesnt need LOL! xx


----------



## mayb_baby

haha I want to be at your stage id love to feel my lo! Xoxo


----------



## trashit

well second trimesters goooood, theres none of the worrying that first trimester entails (you still worry but not AS bad) and no morning sickness and stuff, but then third trimester just is painful! lol xx


----------



## mayb_baby

feels like ages 5weeks before i can try to relax! :(


----------



## Jas029

KrisKitten said:


> just thought id bump this as loadsa new pple seem 2 hav joined - i liked this thread :) xxx

I was just laying in bed thinking about doing the same thing and digging up this thread for the new people! 

Kris.. Are you in my head or something? :wacko:


----------



## trashit

i dono why i never before noticed this one! :wacko:
And i know how you feel, googling every symptom... 
But i'd relax if i was you, the risk of anything bad drops dramatically at 7 weeks! xx


----------



## Jas029

Trashit I love your unique style! 
And yeah, Second trimester is DEFINITELY the best..
Try not to worry yourself to much! I did many things I shouldn't have in my first trimester and he survived through all that! If it's meant to be it's meant to be? :shrug:


----------



## trashit

i agree, miscarriage in most cases cant be avoided, its in the genes of that baby, its the way it was implanted and it was never going to become a full term healthy baby!
i wish they could do something about it, but i guess its just life :(

And thanks hun! :kiss:


----------



## msp_teen

Awww you guys are gorgeous!!!!

Well here I am:
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a204/nine1234/l_482d10bc8bcf450ba1289b4d35e768-1.jpg


----------



## mayb_baby

thanx this is a great comfort and I keep reminding myself if its ment to be everything will be fine! I hate risks all shapes and sizes lol .xoxo


----------



## trashit

they need to do some serious research and find some kind of way of preventing it =(


----------



## haley09

i lookk horrible it was new years eve lol.
https://i46.tinypic.com/2csjg5g.jpg


----------



## trashit

ooer is that your OH?? hes a good looker ;)
so are you hun :flower: xx


----------



## haley09

yeah thats my OH :)&& thank you:)
do you have a facebook ro myspace by chance


----------



## QuintinsMommy

trashit said:


> can i just say, ive seen many many stunners, but love bunny and kris, you two are amazing looking! (stood out for me!)
> 
> im getting excited by this thread :happydance: I think i might show some of my bald pictures-
> 
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_5610028_5319.jpghttps://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_6193777_4615152.jpg
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/h.jpg

did you take your piercing out? I have the same one but my mom told me to take it out when I got pregnant, I did..I wear it when I sleep so the hole doesn't close up, if yours is still in will you still wear it when you have your LO? lol lots of questions


----------



## trashit

oh no i used to look like this-

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/untitled-5.jpghttps://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_6193763_4866910.jpg


but i took them all out just before pregnancy, but still had a couple in. And then when i found out i took them out on the advise of my piercer and friend, only bc he had soo many pregnant women coming in complaining that their piercings were rejecting and asking him to remove them and my bodies notorious for being a fucker like that. But if your septum hasnt rejected yet its not gonna, i think the advise is to take them out just incase of an emergency c-section, but if youve been taking it out and it doesnt close in then just take it out for the delivery and put it back in afterwards? It wont effect your LO when he's here i dont think :) x


----------



## trashit

i do have facebook
[email protected]
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I've had my septum for 3 years, I worry about LO grabbing at it. lol
so I'm not sure if I will keep it or not. I just don't want it to close


----------



## haley09

trashit i love your style. =]


----------



## trashit

thanks =D xx


----------



## 05wilkesm

Godd i just look through this whole thread so i didnt miss anyone lol!

Well anyways heres mee..
https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs204.snc1/7117_1186933908252_1075417678_581189_7807598_n.jpg
This ones a bit more recent..
https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs124.snc3/17159_1285209965092_1075417678_863050_570536_n.jpg
excuse the poses lol!
xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i just looked through this whole thread and everyone is soo stunning.. it's unbelieveable!! i'm not at all photogenic and i'm quite a boring looking person.. 
so i won't bother uploading one of me haha :blush: 
xxxxxx


----------



## fruitcaz

ive been through tthe hole tthread! :) Everyone doesnt look how you imagine them to be :)

Me and tony :) is the first one 
Second one is me and tony agaain in the snow in dec
the third one is new years eve, second from the left with tony and then tonys sister :)
 



Attached Files:







156.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5









259.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 5









22737_153483959956_506894956_756628_4820169_n[1].jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'm not a teen any more either but I do hang out in the teen section as I feel I relate more to most of u guys than the older ones. 1st piccie in my main pic :haha:

Abit long time ago lol. I miss that hair :(
https://i48.tinypic.com/23vhym1.jpg

And just before I got pregnant
https://i45.tinypic.com/344fnfq.jpg

https://i45.tinypic.com/z2wqt.jpg

Last ones fuzzy and crap but That my most recent. :rofl:

:thumbup:
x


----------



## KrisKitten

lol Jas yup i am.....mwahahahahaha

And trash its true, u have amazing style.
Thnk u :shy: im not sure if i agree but thanks :)
im a mess without makeup lol my after labour pics r horrendous
xxxxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I thaught i;d post a new one... this was around christmas time... ME and the OH =]

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF3465.jpg

I have a mad smile in that pic lol xxx


----------



## annawrigley

trashit said:


> but then third trimester just is painful! lol xx

agreed :haha:



05wilkesm said:


> Godd i just look through this whole thread so i didnt miss anyone lol!
> 
> Well anyways heres mee..
> https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs204.snc1/7117_1186933908252_1075417678_581189_7807598_n.jpg
> This ones a bit more recent..
> https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs124.snc3/17159_1285209965092_1075417678_863050_570536_n.jpg
> excuse the poses lol!
> xx

you are gorgeous!


----------



## Alexandra91

What a bunch of yummy mummy's! hehe 
beauts the lot of you 

erm can some one tell me how to get a pic on? i clicked insert image but it sed enter url or something and i dont know what that means? x


----------



## Love Bunny

PreggoEggo said:


> I've had my septum for 3 years, I worry about LO grabbing at it. lol
> so I'm not sure if I will keep it or not. I just don't want it to close

I took all 4 of my nose piercings out cause i just couldnt be arsed anymore :rofl: I had septum, bridge and left and right nostril!

x


----------



## jenny_wren

^^ oi you!

where are these pics of your gorgeous lo eh?!?!
I WANNA SEEEEEEEE!!!!! :blush:​


----------



## Love Bunny

Heheeee ;) I will upload some in a thread now  xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

wohooo i dont stalk people for no reason

:rofl: :happydance::happydance:​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Love Bunny said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> I've had my septum for 3 years, I worry about LO grabbing at it. lol
> so I'm not sure if I will keep it or not. I just don't want it to close
> 
> I took all 4 of my nose piercings out cause i just couldnt be arsed anymore :rofl: I had septum, bridge and left and right nostril!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Did you septum ever close up? 
I'm also going to look for pictures of your LO I wanna see :):haha:


----------



## Love Bunny

PreggoEggo said:


> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> I've had my septum for 3 years, I worry about LO grabbing at it. lol
> so I'm not sure if I will keep it or not. I just don't want it to close
> 
> I took all 4 of my nose piercings out cause i just couldnt be arsed anymore :rofl: I had septum, bridge and left and right nostril!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Did you septum ever close up?
> I'm also going to look for pictures of your LO I wanna see :):haha:Click to expand...

I have no idea! tbh I havent checked! I dont think it will have after a few years but I know it bloody hurts getting the fucker back in after its been out a while! i might put my studs back in when I can be arsed :haha: x


----------



## annawrigley

Alexandra91 said:


> What a bunch of yummy mummy's! hehe
> beauts the lot of you
> 
> erm can some one tell me how to get a pic on? i clicked insert image but it sed enter url or something and i dont know what that means? x

instead of clicking on 'insert image' click on the little paperclip that says 'attachments' :D
x


----------



## pudgies

I don't know if this will work, I'm bad with technology!

This was taken in september, excuse the bowling pin!
 



Attached Files:







s2y7560web.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## trashit

KrisKitten said:


> lol Jas yup i am.....mwahahahahaha
> 
> And trash its true, u have amazing style.
> Thnk u :shy: im not sure if i agree but thanks :)
> im a mess without makeup lol my after labour pics r horrendous
> xxxxx

i couldnt disagree more, you're naturally really beautiful :) xx


----------



## mrsstreet0417

I am a twenteen :) the last picture I am on the right of course with my mom on vacation :flower:
 



Attached Files:







glama me 2.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 8









me pool.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 8









momma and i.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## trashit

PreggoEggo said:


> I've had my septum for 3 years, I worry about LO grabbing at it. lol
> so I'm not sure if I will keep it or not. I just don't want it to close

 
well you could always get a bar? i know they dont loook as good but it keeps it open until babys passed that stage of grabbing things? :shrug: Its up to you! But i can imagine quite a bit of pain if he did pull it :| lol


----------



## Love Bunny

Teehee I'm bored so I thought I'd show you "me over the last 5 years!" :haha: I'm a weirdo :rofl:

Winter '04 - when I discovered clubbing! Age about 15 =D

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/n545066248_298847_4428.jpg

Spring/Summer '05 !

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/n545066248_941361_5099.jpg

Winter '05 :thumbup:

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/n545066248_1247751_2420.jpg

Spring '06 Fancy dress birthday party!

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/n545066248_1339215_5579.jpg

Winter 07' ! Birthday Rave!

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/n515627303_1157906_5865.jpg

Houseparty sometime in messy '08

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/2975_90273115469_590770469_2876996_.jpg

Spring '09 in our bathroom before work :haha:

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/n545066248_2071656_3113477.jpg

Summer '09! Naturism photoshoot!

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/SDC10878-1.jpg

Spring/Summer '09 - 4 months preg! Before work! Get in :lol:

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/n545066248_1981903_7965669.jpg

Winter '09 - MOST RECENT PIC OF MY FACE :rofl:

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/13651_213856626248_545066248_353173.jpg

:dohh: I've not had a pic taken of me and my bubba yet!

Hehe toldya I'm a weirdo :haha: x​


----------



## 05wilkesm

love bunny when did you have your baby?!?
i didnt even know you had your baby :O boy/girl? details!!! haa
god im nosey!
xx


----------



## Love Bunny

:lol: its oki =P she was born on the 4th! came on her own accord =D she was 7.14lbs ^_^ xxx


----------



## 05wilkesm

Awrhhhh, What have you called her?
xx


----------



## Love Bunny

Karma Poppy Reader =D x


----------



## annawrigley

lovebunny you look like effy in the younger ones!! xxx


----------



## Jas029

Love Bunny, I love your wardrobe! (Well except for the one where your not wearing one :haha:)
Looks like someone lived their life to the fullest the last few years :winkwink:

Also.. Kris I feel like running and hiding now :shock:
Seriously though.. Just like a few hours before you did it I was thinking about doing the exact same thing :wacko:


----------



## Love Bunny

Jas029 said:


> Love Bunny, I love your wardrobe! (Well except for the one where your not wearing one :haha:)
> Looks like someone lived their life to the fullest the last few years :winkwink:
> 
> Also.. Kris I feel like running and hiding now :shock:
> Seriously though.. Just like a few hours before you did it I was thinking about doing the exact same thing :wacko:

Ahhh deffinatly =D ! After 5 years of messyness you start to feel old :haha: I guess thats why I had no doubt in mind over this pregnancy :) I suppose I've lived, so I don't mind that my world now revolves round my lil bean :cloud9: x


----------



## Jas029

Love Bunny said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Love Bunny, I love your wardrobe! (Well except for the one where your not wearing one :haha:)
> Looks like someone lived their life to the fullest the last few years :winkwink:
> 
> Also.. Kris I feel like running and hiding now :shock:
> Seriously though.. Just like a few hours before you did it I was thinking about doing the exact same thing :wacko:
> 
> Ahhh deffinatly =D ! After 5 years of messyness you start to feel old :haha: I guess thats why I had no doubt in mind over this pregnancy :) I suppose I've lived, so I don't mind that my world now revolves round my lil bean :cloud9: xClick to expand...

Yeah I felt the same about you when looking over those pictures, You lived your life plenty in the last few years you don't have to be worried about settling down with your L/O and not "living life"
Being a mother is just another step in life anyway :thumbup:

I've had soo many people tell me they feel "sorry" for me because I'm going to be a mother so young.. Being a party animal < Being a mother any day for me :)


----------



## hshucksmith

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs151.snc3/17838_251725592907_788052907_3189839_6098915_n.jpg

Most recent one of me! I've started getting chubby now I'm on three meals a day :haha:


----------



## KrisKitten

trashit said:


> KrisKitten said:
> 
> 
> lol Jas yup i am.....mwahahahahaha
> 
> And trash its true, u have amazing style.
> Thnk u :shy: im not sure if i agree but thanks :)
> im a mess without makeup lol my after labour pics r horrendous
> xxxxx
> 
> i couldnt disagree more, you're naturally really beautiful :) xxClick to expand...

Thats rlly sweet, thank u. OH gets all annoyed at me for arguing with him wen he gives me compliments...im tryin to get better lol :laugh2:



Jas029 said:


> Love Bunny, I love your wardrobe! (Well except for the one where your not wearing one :haha:)
> Looks like someone lived their life to the fullest the last few years :winkwink:
> 
> Also.. Kris I feel like running and hiding now :shock:
> Seriously though.. Just like a few hours before you did it I was thinking about doing the exact same thing :wacko:

Why run?
....im in ur head....:witch::muaha:
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jas029

KrisKitten said:


> trashit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrisKitten said:
> 
> 
> lol Jas yup i am.....mwahahahahaha
> 
> And trash its true, u have amazing style.
> Thnk u :shy: im not sure if i agree but thanks :)
> im a mess without makeup lol my after labour pics r horrendous
> xxxxx
> 
> i couldnt disagree more, you're naturally really beautiful :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thats rlly sweet, thank u. OH gets all annoyed at me for arguing with him wen he gives me compliments...im tryin to get better lol :laugh2:
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Love Bunny, I love your wardrobe! (Well except for the one where your not wearing one :haha:)
> Looks like someone lived their life to the fullest the last few years :winkwink:
> 
> Also.. Kris I feel like running and hiding now :shock:
> Seriously though.. Just like a few hours before you did it I was thinking about doing the exact same thing :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Why run?
> ....im in ur head....:witch::muaha:
> xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

:shock: 
Now I'm just plain scared :haha:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Love Bunny said:


> Teehee I'm bored so I thought I'd show you "me over the last 5 years!" :haha: I'm a weirdo :rofl:
> 
> Winter '04 - when I discovered clubbing! Age about 15 =D
> 
> https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/n545066248_298847_4428.jpg
> 
> Spring/Summer '05 !
> 
> https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/n545066248_941361_5099.jpg
> 
> Winter '05 :thumbup:
> 
> https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/n545066248_1247751_2420.jpg
> 
> Spring '06 Fancy dress birthday party!
> 
> https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/n545066248_1339215_5579.jpg
> 
> Winter 07' ! Birthday Rave!
> 
> https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/n515627303_1157906_5865.jpg
> 
> Houseparty sometime in messy '08
> 
> https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/2975_90273115469_590770469_2876996_.jpg
> 
> Spring '09 in our bathroom before work :haha:
> 
> https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/n545066248_2071656_3113477.jpg
> 
> Summer '09! Naturism photoshoot!
> 
> https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/SDC10878-1.jpg
> 
> Spring/Summer '09 - 4 months preg! Before work! Get in :lol:
> 
> https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/n545066248_1981903_7965669.jpg
> 
> Winter '09 - MOST RECENT PIC OF MY FACE :rofl:
> 
> https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/13651_213856626248_545066248_353173.jpg
> 
> :dohh: I've not had a pic taken of me and my bubba yet!
> 
> Hehe toldya I'm a weirdo :haha: x​

where did u work? You are always wearing such colourful outfits i wanna work there!!!! :haha:


----------



## Love Bunny

I did promo work for music events for a little while then I started podium dancing at raves :) was alot of fun =D x


----------



## MiissMuffet

I miss raves :( what type of raves were they? like what music? x


----------



## Love Bunny

Mainly psytrance, dubstep, jungle and hardcore =D I know what you mean :rofl: I've not been in the scene or been out for about 5 months! x


----------



## MiissMuffet

aaahh. I miss my drum n bass and dubstep fix :cry: having some serious mad grunge withdrawals :loopy:


----------



## Love Bunny

I have a booming soundsystem in our living room but its just not the same :haha: I've not got my skank on in tooo long ! I'd love to start dancing again but its gonna be a while before I've healed properly and can walk! let alone dance! grrr haha x


----------



## MiissMuffet

No i know it's just not the same :( You'll be able to get out there again though! hey whats the bet that when i have my LO I'll be all sore and miserable and you'll be all healed up and good to go :haha: I really can't imagine any pain worse than what happened to u omg. But time heals wounds. Literally!! :dance: 
Oh bloody dancing smilies- just gotta rub it in our faces don't they :dohh: :dance: :dance: :rofl:


----------



## Jadeyydoe

hshucksmith said:


> https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs151.snc3/17838_251725592907_788052907_3189839_6098915_n.jpg
> 
> Most recent one of me! I've started getting chubby now I'm on three meals a day :haha:

You look like one of my old mates 0.o lol
I HAVE THOSE GLASSES :D
but in red and they're sunglasses :)


----------



## beckibee

Love Bunny said:


> Heeey everyone :) I thought being as many of the other groups have got show your faces threads - we should have one too! As they say, its always good to put a name to a face as I've noticed a few new people round here aswell!
> ;)
> 
> Well I guess I'll go first!
> 
> https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/Snapshot_20090902.jpg
> 
> Me looking _half_ normal for a change :haha:
> 
> Don't be shyyy :hugs: ! xX​

I love your hair! I have wanted dreads for ages..x


----------



## Shireena__x

Since i posted like 10,00 pics :blush: before i will just post ONE recent one of me 

New Years Eve '09

My Retro Look :)

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs197.snc3/20461_247337946680_576021680_3804464_557354_n.jpg


----------



## ~lauren~

The first is me how I looked pre-pregnancy....the second me in Ibiza when I was 3 months pregnant (but didnt know!!)Crazy daisy lauren with purple hair!! I change my hair colour every few months :haha: 
..and the third is me now...all sensible and brown haired :haha:

xxxxx so helloooooooooo xxx
 



Attached Files:







meee.jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 263









me2.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 6









untitled.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Ballerina

Ok, so the first one is me 2 years ago in my homecomming dress, the second one is from a dance photoshoot i did over the summer, and the third one is just a headshot of me from last year :cool:


----------



## flutterbywing

Ooops the comment I replied to has dissappeared, but you are all very yummy mummies!


----------



## KrisKitten

bored so gonna bore u all with my pictures of moi folder, spanning the last cuple yrs...
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/laurensbday.jpg
mmmm 3 years ago?
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/dannycavme.jpg
a few months after me and cav started going out, lol feels soo long ago
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/old.jpg
a yr ago? 
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/old2.jpg
mmm tea...how very english :D
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/cam.jpg
today, me & my boy
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/aaaaaaaaaaaaaa111111111111111111111.jpg
today, me n my witches cat Sephy 


jebus crisp im soo bored!
xxxx


----------



## MrsJaredLeto

This one's quite old :blush:


----------



## jenjo1992

This Is Me :)

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs152.snc1/5653_1183679840270_1476466386_478190_8032437_n.jpg


----------



## KrisKitten

aw jen ur so pretty xx


----------



## jenjo1992

Thanks chick ... so are yoooh
love the pic with u and ur cat :d x x


----------



## LovingYou

One year ago :]
https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l110/LisaPrechel/homecoming.jpg


5 months ago :] My tattoo- its a dove and it says "Imagine" under it.
https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l110/LisaPrechel/tattoooooo.jpg


----------



## leoniebabey

recent pic of me 
https://i47.tinypic.com/282nthg.jpg

and this was not long before i got pregnant 
https://i50.tinypic.com/15x7a07.jpg

im such a poser but i couldnt find no smiley ones haha :(

x


----------



## Jas029

Kris you're always so gorgeous :flower:

I love the one's from today.. You're going to have poor Tommy addicted to the computer by the time he can walk! :haha:
The cat one's freaky because all you can really see is the eyes


----------



## KA92

wow you guys are gon ahave some gorgeous babies(providing they look like you!)

Kris omg tommy has your eyes ( i think someone said that lol) but he does awww!!!

EDIT gona see if i can get mine to work! lol


or not but i tihnk lotty will show ya all what i look like cos it wont work again!


----------



## Charlotteee

Kim is below :D haha


xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG000004.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## stephx

Wow you guys are all STUNNERS I actually feel bad posting my pic now lol :blush:

Heres me and OH maybeee hmm 6 months ago?
 



Attached Files:







n707660293_6127135_3071913.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 33


----------



## KA92

aww steph your gorgeous hun!
x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Your dead pretty steph and your OH is a looker aswell 
x*


----------



## stephx

Becyboo__x said:


> *Your dead pretty steph and your OH is a looker aswell
> x*

Aww thanks girls... yeah he's ok I guess :haha: ooonly joking 

xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Photo over load :D

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v330/126/99/743864126/n743864126_782431_142.jpg
September 08 - rather drunk :haha:

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v369/126/99/743864126/n743864126_960198_6706.jpg
November 08 - just had my braces off :happydance:

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs184.snc1/6136_114858289126_743864126_2234524_3378412_n.jpg
August 09 - my 18th :)

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs215.snc1/8217_124856359126_743864126_2363584_2697744_n.jpg
Dont know when, sometime in 09

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs242.snc1/8931_1252642119074_1320156131_30717968_2311818_n.jpg
September 09

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs242.snc1/8931_1252642519084_1320156131_30717976_2921603_n.jpg
Red hair :D

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs039.snc3/12644_197523994152_516384152_2757840_3376637_n.jpg
November - OH's 21st, i was pregnant here so was asleep haha.

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs169.snc3/19660_1097589900236_1841306279_209819_7475488_n.jpg
Xmas - im santa :)

Sorry for the overload, i just think ive changed a lot xxxx


----------



## KA92

OFFTTT

your one gorgeous girly ;)


----------



## Charlotteee

Thank you hun, spent most of school being called ugly so im not very confident with my looks, but hey my oh loves me so thats all that matters :) xx


----------



## stephx

Lottybump- I love your hair red!! Gorgeous :)

xx


----------



## KrisKitten

Lotty ur gorgeous
i can see the change =]

ummm thank u =]
lol i still say he has OHs eyes!
lol
maybe a cross between?
lol we shall comprimise...
Sephy steals my limelight in the last pic...she is beautiful
sorry im a cat fiend :haha: xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Thanks kris and steph :) i want to die it back, i put brown on when i was pregnant cos i knew i couldnt keep bleaching it, but i know this isnt the best attitude, but seeings as i lost it, i might go back red :)

And kris - your gorgeous and tommy has cavans eyes!! Lol.
Steph you've hogged the thread :) your very very pretty xxxx


----------



## stephx

Lottybump said:


> Thanks kris and steph :) i want to die it back, i put brown on when i was pregnant cos i knew i couldnt keep bleaching it, but i know this isnt the best attitude, but seeings as i lost it, i might go back red :)
> 
> And kris - your gorgeous and tommy has cavans eyes!! Lol.
> Steph you've hogged the thread :) your very very pretty xxxx

Aww thank you :blush:

And im sorry to hear about your loss :( 

But definatly go red again :D

xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Thats ok :) its just one of those things, i'll have another eventually :) And yes i think i might :) my mum will go off on one though as usual, i look tacky like a teenager rebelling. So what!! Grrr lol xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Kris... Tommy DEFFO has Cav's eyes. Seriously! lol xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

lol thats what i say!
:D
my mouth tho...:D xxxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

lol. Yesh. He does have your mouth. Its cute! Also you look sad in that pic... =[ but his little sad face looks like yours lol! xxxx


----------



## KrisKitten

u wanna c sad u shld look at the poorly baby pic on my facebook
:nope:
poor thing xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

KrisKitten said:


> u wanna c sad u shld look at the poorly baby pic on my facebook
> :nope:
> poor thing xxx

I couldn't find the poorly baby pic on your facebook he always lookin so happy!!


----------



## KrisKitten

hes looks happyish in it but still so porrly bless
its in the Xmas - Jan album, im kissing him =] xxx


----------



## trashit

he's such a smiley baby Kris, he makes me smile :)
xx


----------



## Charlotteee

The pic in the l337 thread is funnier :rofl: He's so gorgeous. We need to start a BabyandBumps Teen childrens Show their faces thread :rofl: xxx


----------



## annawrigley

KrisKitten said:


> hes looks happyish in it but still so porrly bless
> its in the Xmas - Jan album, im kissing him =] xxx

i saw it! he looks so precious :cloud9:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Aww everyone is so so pretty. Im jelous.
Here are a couple of me. Sorry if they come out really big lol. 
The 1st two are me before preggers. And the last one is the most recent one of me. I look huge lol


----------



## KA92

wow hunie your gorgeous
omg look at your bump!!!so nice i want one 

x


----------



## brandonsgirl

lol can you tell its a boy bump lol :p i have another one i will put up and everyone says you can tell its a boy bump lol


----------



## KA92

yeahh i tihnk it is :)
x


----------



## brandonsgirl

Here is a very obvious boy bump pic lol... 
Gosh looking at it now i look so much smaller then the previous one. 
This picture was only taken like 2-3 weeks before aswell.. Wow how the LO is growing lol


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Kris: I saw it poor thing he looks all red eyed and puffy =[ 
and hon i had to remove your comment because most people aren't being told little mans name yet lol! xxxx


----------



## KA92

yeah hes really gotten bigger!!! :happydance:


----------



## KrisKitten

oooh sorry alice!
u know i did wonder after i wrote it i noticed u hadnt mentioned it newhere on ur photos :wacko: but by then it was too late.
Lol i did wonder if i was thinkin of the wrong person when i thought of the name ud decided...togepi from now on :thumbup: xxx


----------



## kimmykinz_

1st's at 19 weeks. eugh at my face though.
& seconds about september time.
 



Attached Files:







8199089546a11737204283l.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 38









8199089546a9885822390l.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Alexandra91

i think ive done this right, no bump pics yet tho :( 






x


----------



## Alexandra91

first one is my pulling face ;) x


----------



## brandonsgirl

hehe lol watch out lads :p


----------



## KrisKitten

lol just too damn sexay xxx


----------



## Alexandra91

u kno it girls ;) haha my poor child!


----------



## annawrigley

this thread should be a sticky :cloud9: xxx


----------



## trashit

annawrigley said:


> this thread should be a sticky :cloud9: xxx

 
i agree!! xx


----------



## KrisKitten

trashit said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> this thread should be a sticky :cloud9: xxx
> 
> 
> i agree!! xxClick to expand...

Same here! xxx


----------



## shocker

I have piccies on facebook lol so feel free to add me  dont wanna link it here so pm me! :D Its cool seeing what everyone looks like! Preggo eggo you have unreal style girl!


----------



## brandonsgirl

i agree it should be sticky too :)


----------



## Love Bunny

annawrigley said:


> this thread should be a sticky :cloud9: xxx

:smug: well what can I say I'm just too good :haha:


----------



## chocaccino

here is me lol
 



Attached Files:







SDC10136.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## rubixcyoob.

The first is me in August 09 - 3 months before I got pregnant
Second is me in late December or Early January 09/10 - around 12/13 weeks pregnant
Third and Fourth are me and the OH bored last night at 3 am aha <3
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20090825_2.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 46









Snapshot_20091229.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 31









3843032326a12115660372l.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 27









3843032326a12115660149l.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## QuintinsMommy

we are all so pretty


----------



## hshucksmith

https://i48.tinypic.com/1puslx.jpg


Found a pic of me and my OH! It's a good year old now and jesus, look at the face on me! :haha:


----------



## msp_teen

hshucksmith you are very pretty!

Well here are a few more
 



Attached Files:







l_96cfd9a4420b471bac6f4b2ead9ed7cd.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6









l_dd62e00ee77a4788a40b5ca01e8ea048.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tasha41

PreggoEggo said:


> I've had my septum for 3 years, I worry about LO grabbing at it. lol
> so I'm not sure if I will keep it or not. I just don't want it to close

About piercings.. 

I don't have my septum but I do have my nose, thankfully I have a screwy one iykwim, or Elyse would have pulled it out a million times and I would have lost the stupid little thing. My friend at work, to hide his septum, would tuck it up iykwim. I can tell you Elyse does try (and succeed sometimes) to put her fingers up my nose. But the pulling at my face/trying to take my nose piercing/fingers up the nose/in the mouth/in the eyes is relatively new... 7 months ish maybe?? :)


----------



## tasha41

In order what I've looked like the last few years, lol. 1 was when I was in high school still, the next 2 I was out of high school, the last 2 are post-baby.
 



Attached Files:







fishh.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 41









n500334042_204963_7646.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 27









infantlab.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 38









tashh.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 24









elysenmama.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 20


----------



## MiissMuffet

lovely pics girls :thumbup: x


----------



## Love Bunny

Awww tasha your gorgeous =D x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Love Bunny said:


> Awww tasha your gorgeous =D x

Totally off topic, but where did you get your bunnys from hunny? :kiss:


----------



## brandonsgirl

rubixcyoob. said:


> The first is me in August 09 - 3 months before I got pregnant
> Second is me in late December or Early January 09/10 - around 12/13 weeks pregnant
> Third and Fourth are me and the OH bored last night at 3 am aha <3

I love that your watching jeremy kyle haha :p


----------



## tasha41

Got my hair done today... went from veryyyy long & blonde to this!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0384.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 12









IMG_0378.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## chocaccino

tasha41 said:


> Got my hair done today... went from veryyyy long & blonde to this!

Love it- it suits you loads!
xxx


----------



## annawrigley

brandonsgirl said:


> rubixcyoob. said:
> 
> 
> The first is me in August 09 - 3 months before I got pregnant
> Second is me in late December or Early January 09/10 - around 12/13 weeks pregnant
> Third and Fourth are me and the OH bored last night at 3 am aha <3
> 
> I love that your watching jeremy kyle haha :pClick to expand...

same!


----------



## rubixcyoob.

annawrigley said:


> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubixcyoob. said:
> 
> 
> The first is me in August 09 - 3 months before I got pregnant
> Second is me in late December or Early January 09/10 - around 12/13 weeks pregnant
> Third and Fourth are me and the OH bored last night at 3 am aha <3
> 
> I love that your watching jeremy kyle haha :pClick to expand...
> 
> same!Click to expand...



aha jeremy is god. i don't dispute it, plus loose women after, who can blame me? :L
in fact, i' watching jeremy kyle as i'm typing this aha


----------



## brandonsgirl

lol yep jeremy kyle is on my TV right now aswell haha


----------



## Kailie92

This is from our winter formal. I'm the one in the greenish colored dress :)

https://i45.tinypic.com/2rnyl8x.jpg


----------



## Jas029

Aw you're beautiful Kailie! 
Love the hair color :flower:


----------



## Kailie92

Jas029 said:


> Aw you're beautiful Kailie!
> Love the hair color :flower:

Thank you! Your gorgeous too! :)


----------



## glitterbomb

https://i46.tinypic.com/k49q1f.jpg


----------



## 05wilkesm

gliiterbomb, i love your hair!
i want blonde hair :haha:
xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

same here! I cant wait until i can dye my hair and have it done again. Am thinking of going back to blonde aswell :p


----------



## pudgies

I'm the one with brown _curly_ hair :kiss:

Just realized its it sepia 

I'm the one on the left ahah
 



Attached Files:







Photo 12.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Love Bunny

Me & my egglet <3

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/DSC00237.jpg​


----------



## brandonsgirl

awww your LO is so tiny and you look so cute together :D


----------



## annawrigley

awwwwww gorgeous :cloud9: xx


----------



## KrisKitten

sooo sweet =] xx


----------



## BrEeZeY

this is one before i was pregnant i dont look much different jst straight hair now haha https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/photo.php?pid=30353154&id=1188150091
this is my little man :) Aiden
https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/photo.php?pid=30444115&id=1188150091&fbid=1165578498138

all u girls are so beautiful!!


----------



## BrEeZeY

okay how come my pics wont upload??! :(


----------



## KrisKitten

tried loading them to photobucket and pastin the codes?
thats wat i do xxxx


----------



## BrEeZeY

okay thanks!


----------



## pudgies

Love Bunny! How cute is that picture!!


----------



## BrEeZeY

okay now maybe my pics will work! the first two are me then last but not least my little man, Aiden :) after his first bath... 

https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/me2.jpg

https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/me.jpg

https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/aiden.jpg


----------



## brandonsgirl

awww hun he looks like you :)


----------



## BrEeZeY

thanks everyone says that :) i dnt see any of his biofather in him (which is GREAT)


----------



## Mellie1988

Heres a picture of me and my partner Rob( haha), a picture of my little girl Grace & a picture of our newest addition, Theo! 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







Mel&bob.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 29









graceee.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 15









theo.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## BrEeZeY

aww they both look alike :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

awww how cute, love the santa outfit

And bless him but yes he deff looks like you.. :p


----------



## KrisKitten

BUMP :headspin:


----------



## Love Bunny

:rofl: bringing up this old battered thing out the woodwork again :haha: ooo yeaaa


----------



## KrisKitten

oh yea
the oldies are the best...
so heres an old pic of me to get the ball rolling agen.... (im on the left)
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/l_799e4772cd7ef8eb5d14e6843bd28223.jpg
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Love Bunny

Err where is this pic you speak of? :haha: invisable?


----------



## KrisKitten

lol i changed the link hehe xxxx


----------



## Love Bunny

OMG I am going to have to dig out an OLD OLD OLD one of me haha *goes hunting* .... :D


----------



## Love Bunny

4/5 yrs ago... WOW I HAVE NO BAGS UNDER MY EYES AND NO SPOTS!!! ITS A MIRACLE!!!!!! :haha:

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/n545066248_1247747_8387.jpg


----------



## KrisKitten

aww so pretty :) xxx


----------



## Love Bunny

so young and spot free :rofl: x


----------



## KrisKitten

...too long ago :(
lol
i always look so tired now lol
to be fair the 3 month old doesnt help...
...then agen stayin up postin on bnb all hours probly isnt the best plan either :haha: xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

my laptop shat itself so alllll my photos are on there. booooooo :(


----------



## Love Bunny

WHAT DO YOU MEAN!? Its the best plan ever! :haha: black eyes and shitty skin - thats what you get for signing up to BnB :rofl: x


----------



## KrisKitten

:rofl:

aww andi xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I dont wona turn 20 i love the Teen Forum too much lol!

Heres a picture of me and my DF!
https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/Personal/menmat.jpg

And heres just me =)
https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/Personal/me1.jpg

xxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

xMissxZoiex said:


> I dont wona turn 20 i love the Teen Forum too much lol!
> 
> Heres a picture of me and my DF!
> https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/Personal/menmat.jpg
> 
> And heres just me =)
> https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/Personal/me1.jpg
> 
> xxxx

You can still stay. I did :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Omg, it's taken me 2 days but I've finally gotten to the bottom of this thread! Let me just say that everyone is SO freakin' gorgeous, I'm a little afraid to post my picture! Is it just me, or does everyone look pretty thin (besides the bumps, of course!). I'm a chunky monkey! But oh well, here goes.

My favorite sweater... ;)

About 2 years old.

This shirt says "Stop picturing me naked." I wear it to work a lot. :haha:

The boy there is my OH/fiance. :) He wasn't paying attention to me, so he looks grumpy, lol.

Hopefully those all load and they aren't ridiculously huge... :dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

oooh old pictures are fun.
me age 11 lolol x
 



Attached Files:







crazy eyes.jpg
File size: 82.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## brandonsgirl

aww your really pretty. And love the top lol


----------



## Love Bunny

:O you look like mariah carey!! xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

u dont look chunky!
Gorgeous
and awww anna xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

This is me and my daughter. :)
 



Attached Files:







4207_197131275006_685335006ff_6825115_216704_n.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## KrisKitten

aw lovely :) xxx


----------



## KA92

Bit blurry but this is me and Lyall, FOB :rofl:

https://i839.photobucket.com/albums/zz311/Kimmeeee10/kandl.jpg


----------



## bubble1990

wow i love this thread lol lets see if this will work lol


the first one is me ad my bf :) 
the second one is me doing a shot of sambuca hehe 
the last one is me on the beach at night in spain god i miss thoses days :( 
all are b4 i got prggo :D
 



Attached Files:







me and tom.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 16









me and sambuca.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 15









me on beach.jpg
File size: 2.5 KB
Views: 140


----------



## brandonsgirl

when i look at pictures of me before i was pregnant i get all sad wondering if i will ever go back to that :( lol


----------



## shocker

awww everyones so pretty!!! haha since kim had the guts i figured i'd take the plunge :blush: i look insane.... :rofl: that was last weekend and in my defence i was a bit hammered :blush:
 



Attached Files:







lol2.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## KrisKitten

lol shock good night? :D
I found a really old pic...about 4 years ago in egypt a bit worse for wear...
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/egypt.jpg
and this is about 3 yrs ago at a party, after 1 to many lol
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/haha.jpg
and this is probly about 16....my photoshop boredom lol
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/artyness.jpg


----------



## shocker

hahaha your on my facebook so you've seen the worse ones ones!! :rofl: definatly!! a few mysterys arose from things i found in my handbag the next day but all in all a very good night:rofl: your pics arent working!!


----------



## KrisKitten

hanged the links now :) xxx


----------



## KA92

awww you two are sooo prettyyy

xx


----------



## shocker

aww you havnt changed a bit kris!! you look so pretty!!! Oh and thats a mighty suspicious looking cigarette you got there ;) :rofl::rofl:


----------



## KrisKitten

that one is actually a cigarette....go back to my last post of pics and u may wonder :blush: xxxx


----------



## Blob

Awww you're all so gorgeous am kinda sad i dont belong in here anymore :( 
When i was preggers with Tabs was 19 so i lived in here :rofl:


----------



## KrisKitten

ur still welcome :) xxxxx


----------



## Love Bunny

:rofl: KRISSSS NAUGHTY

omg I found a pic of when I first started dancing :rofl: I look a shockin sweaty mess :haha:

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/l_e80e4faa5fac17b48855b96ab20cd6b6.jpg

And a posey one from when from timeee ago when I was like suppper skinny :cry:

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/l_a92f880cbdf0498cb0726a3b693593e6.jpg

How i miss those days :cry: !!!!!!!


----------



## Love Bunny

YESSS BLOB! Of course your still welcome :D x


----------



## KrisKitten

u r so damn confident!
Jealous much!

god i wish i could dance lol....im up their with old white men and great aunts at weddings i my dancing style lol xxxxx


----------



## Love Bunny

CORRECTION **** Used to be hahahaha! Well I still would if I was in good a shape as I was then! 

Aww dont be stupid i bet you can bloody dance woman! everyones got their own rhythm you just gotta find your style!!! xx


----------



## Love Bunny

and kris, your forgetting! I dont look like that no more :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

this is me a bit more glammed up lol
 



Attached Files:







19671_106582909357762_100000181596290_170715_5087435_n.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Kris that is SOOO what i'm like :dohh:

Thanks guys :hugs: I feel old now though...:rofl:
Lovebunny i officially hate you!!! Also i saw your after tummy and you look fab what are you talking about!!! I lost my weight really fast too but OMG second pregnancy and i'm putting it back on FAST!!!!


----------



## lizardbreath

https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/samnstef.jpg
Me and my sister at my 20th Birthday. Im on the Left with the Hat on , I was a Little Drunk. 
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/stefndan.jpg
me and my OH at our Going away party 
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/n502338621_26433_3963.jpg
Me and my best friend im on the Right , i was 15 when this picture was Taken and we were goofing around with Fake lips it was Fun times. 

I Realise Now i have No pictures of just me lol thats kinda Sad


----------



## Blob

Urgh double post :dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Blob said:


> :rofl: Kris that is SOOO what i'm like :dohh:
> 
> Thanks guys :hugs: I feel old now though...:rofl:
> Lovebunny i officially hate you!!! Also i saw your after tummy and you look fab what are you talking about!!! I lost my weight really fast too but OMG second pregnancy and i'm putting it back on FAST!!!!

aww dont worry, Im 22 and I am 23 in April eeeek.


----------



## Love Bunny

ooowwweeer thats some sexy ass picturage im seeing here ladies :D !!!!!! xx


----------



## Love Bunny

Blob said:


> :rofl: Kris that is SOOO what i'm like :dohh:
> 
> Thanks guys :hugs: I feel old now though...:rofl:
> Lovebunny i officially hate you!!! Also i saw your after tummy and you look fab what are you talking about!!! I lost my weight really fast too but OMG second pregnancy and i'm putting it back on FAST!!!!

I bet its so weird being pregnant again!! I dont think i could do it again anytime soon!! I need a long hard break :rofl:

I dunno its going back okay but still have alot of work to do :lol: Need to get the ministry of sound workout DVD out :rofl: loving life!!!!!! xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

lol ull drop it in no time, and i beg to differ...i dnno when im drunk i reckon i can dance but thats becoz iv lost all perception lol
i have zilch confidence lol xxx


----------



## Love Bunny

Well I don't know why missy!! Your gorgeous and tanned and pretty and a SLIM JIM!!!!!! Ahahaha I dunno! Its probably the chemical abuse thats made me believe I can dance :rofl: xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

aww....
see i knew there was a reason i liked u love bunny :haha::haha:

lol i got the west indian mum to thank for my all year round tan :thumbup: :D xxxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ohhh ill add to the old piccys :D ... lemme go find some


----------



## KA92

oohh no is it old piccies time?:| lol


----------



## Love Bunny

OOooooo yea! These badbwoys are off the mother hooking DUCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxbooxx

Jo and Me at a wedding last summer :)

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/xxbethbooxx/18168_107793379234766_1000001231360.jpg


----------



## Love Bunny

Awww what a lovely pic :D xx


----------



## KA92

your gorgeous!!!

i look so crappyyyy

xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

you both look like models, Your gonna have a gorgeous baby!


----------



## KrisKitten

my god u are stunning xxx


----------



## hshucksmith

https://i49.tinypic.com/2iiixap.jpg

I'm too cool for my own liking :haha:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

found some :) but can only find fancy dress ones :/
when i was 7
https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/img050.jpg
when i was 8 ready to go my OH's birthday party and yes it was a fancy dress party
https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/img096.jpg
and when i was 15
https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/img178.jpg


----------



## xxbooxx

EmzyMathRuby said:


> you both look like models, Your gonna have a gorgeous baby!


Thankyou sweet, i gave birth last week :) Just having some time off while the baby sleeps at Jo's at work. Thankyou so much again, makes me feel better, especially when i look in the mirror now haha x x x


----------



## hshucksmith

kimbobaloobob, don't tell fibs! We all know what typical 90's clothes were like :haha:


----------



## Love Bunny

Yeaa yeaa i believe you kim :rofl:


----------



## KA92

:rofl:


----------



## KrisKitten

:rofl:
<3 the "fancy dress"
:rofl:


----------



## KrisKitten

on my 17th birthday in the crowd at reading 08 to see Rage against the machine
me and OH r the 2 on the far right 
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/17th.jpg


----------



## kimbobaloobob

the clothes were from the 80s actually not 90's :haha: my mum made the 1st out of the same stuff she made the dress she got married in and the second was her evening dress from her wedding night which she remade to make me a "vampire tart" (or what ever you fancy calling it, most the night i got called mandy dingle) dress.
really wouldent surprise me if i asked to wear them to do the weekly shop in though....


----------



## KrisKitten

oh and on the fancy dress vein...
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/fancydress.jpg
me and my best freind going to a fancy dress party where u had to go as someone begining eith the same letter as your initial.
She went as Catwoman, 
I was paul stanely from Kiss :D xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

love it ^^^


----------



## Charlotteee

I have no old pictures XD i was a very sensible child  xx


----------



## leoniebabey

This is me in the summer before prom, i was frazzled! 10 mins on sunbeds + all day sunbathing with no cream 2 days before prom didnt go down too well.
https://i47.tinypic.com/10gg2lz.jpg


----------



## Jas029

You're all such models!!
Also RATM!!! Lucky :cry: I saw Tom Morello awhile back with some other band.. It was totally awesome.. He played the guitar with his mouth at one point :cloud9:

ANYWAY!!! Since all my pictures that aren't of my bump are like a year old atleast.. I thought I'd dig up a couple and join in :haha:

Me when I was 12.. With purple hair :haha:
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4047/4322365619_d2e403f06a.jpg

11.. With my old dog Snoopy R.I.P :cry: (With extremely long hair before I got it all cut off :cry:)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4054/4323099802_bf77476e62.jpg

And if you wanna get REALLY old.. 
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2605/4188830364_c90fbb0589_m.jpg

Sorry about the size :blush:


----------



## leoniebabey

awwww ^^ im loving the cheerleading outfit, 
i only just posted but i wanted to jump on the old photie bandwagon cos this just made me LOL!
me aged about 4, starting my career off early :haha::blush:
https://i50.tinypic.com/29usfpg.jpg

** EDIT SORRY ITS SO BIG I DUNO HOW TO MAKE IT SMALLER :nope:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

it dosent matter if your sensible or not as a child charlotte... its your parents you have to bring in to concideration, my mum would dress me in my nans curtains if she had the chance


----------



## Love Bunny

KrisKitten said:


> oh and on the fancy dress vein...
> https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/fancydress.jpg
> me and my best freind going to a fancy dress party where u had to go as someone begining eith the same letter as your initial.
> She went as Catwoman,
> I was paul stanely from Kiss :D xxx

LOVE IT :haha:



leoniebabey said:


> This is me in the summer before prom, i was frazzled! 10 mins on sunbeds + all day sunbathing with no cream 2 days before prom didnt go down too well.
> https://i47.tinypic.com/10gg2lz.jpg


Awww I LOVE that dress :D look gorge even if you are repping the lobster look :lol: xxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah but i avoided my mum like the plague  they're very cute piccies of you all though i must say :) xx


----------



## leoniebabey

ahh thanks, i love the dress but ill never fit into it again :( and i have nowhere to wear it too .. someone have a ball please :)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

OH dear is it old pictures time?

here goes, first one i was about 2, second I was about 5, 3rd again at about 5 with my best friend, 4th me with SUPER LONG hair! and 5th me about a year ago ready to go to a gig! hehe =] xx
 



Attached Files:







bubba me.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 7









[email protected]
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 7









meandmybestmate.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 8









me when i was 14.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 12









090322_161143.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> You're all such models!!
> Also RATM!!! Lucky :cry: I saw Tom Morello awhile back with some other band.. It was totally awesome.. He played the guitar with his mouth at one point :cloud9:
> 
> ANYWAY!!! Since all my pictures that aren't of my bump are like a year old atleast.. I thought I'd dig up a couple and join in :haha:
> 
> Me when I was 12.. With purple hair :haha:
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4047/4322365619_d2e403f06a.jpg
> 
> 11.. With my old dog Snoopy R.I.P :cry: (With extremely long hair before I got it all cut off :cry:)
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4054/4323099802_bf77476e62.jpg
> 
> And if you wanna get REALLY old..
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2605/4188830364_c90fbb0589_m.jpg
> 
> Sorry about the size :blush:

jas , your pretty:) love the last outfit:haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

kimbobaloobob said:


> found some :) but can only find fancy dress ones :/
> when i was 7
> https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/img050.jpg
> when i was 8 ready to go my OH's birthday party and yes it was a fancy dress party
> https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/img096.jpg
> and when i was 15
> https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/img178.jpg

oh my! crazy clothes!
:haha:


----------



## shocker

KrisKitten said:


> oh and on the fancy dress vein...
> https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/fancydress.jpg
> me and my best freind going to a fancy dress party where u had to go as someone begining eith the same letter as your initial.
> She went as Catwoman,
> I was paul stanely from Kiss :D xxx

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: that pic is so funny!! love it!! lol i'll go hunt for some old piccies and be back mwua hahaa


----------



## Blob

Boo can i hate you :rofl: 
Urgh i hate you all for being so skinny and pretty :gun:

Lovebunny it has taken me over a year to forget and want another one :rofl: Thats just cos i go to babygroups every day plus now run one...so i see FAR too many babies :sulk: 

Sooooo i forgot how SHITE it was to feel sick :dohh:


^^^^^

LOVE LOVE the pics!!!

AlsoI wish i could put photos up but i dont have my own laptop right now :rofl:


----------



## brandonsgirl

everyone has such cute pictures :)


----------



## Blob

Ok wait i realise i have some on photo bucket soooooo here goes :rofl: Pic overload!!!!

Ball 2 years ago :shock:
https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/n501335971_421061_5540.jpg

JUST before i found out i was preggers
https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/DSC00376-2.jpg

Teeeny baby Tabs
https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/DSC01233.jpg

Cheeky Butt baby :rofl:
https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/DSC04962.jpg

RANDOM sizes :dohh: Sorry for the shit pics and had to put Tabs in there :haha:


----------



## Jas029

Haha man I wish I had recent pictures of my face!! All the recent pictures of me are of my bump or taken by someone else in which I look absolutely HORRIBLE in.. :wacko:

Love seeing the faces though! Keep 'em coming :winkwink:


----------



## Love Bunny

Blob said:


> Ok wait i realise i have some on photo bucket soooooo here goes :rofl: Pic overload!!!!
> 
> Ball 2 years ago :shock:
> https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/n501335971_421061_5540.jpg
> 
> JUST before i found out i was preggers
> https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/DSC00376-2.jpg
> 
> Teeeny baby Tabs
> https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/DSC01233.jpg
> 
> Cheeky Butt baby :rofl:
> https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/DSC04962.jpg
> 
> RANDOM sizes :dohh: Sorry for the shit pics and had to put Tabs in there :haha:



:O :O WHAT THE HELL. 



are you on about! Your bloody gorgeous!! xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

Blob ur beautiful!

SIlly cow...:haha: xxxxx


----------



## Love Bunny

yeaaa you tell her!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrisKitten

:haha:


----------



## dontworry

I seriously love being able to see everyone I've been talking to. I have faces for all of the names I see! :)


----------



## KrisKitten

tis good init?

now love bunnys gonna claim responsibility for this excellent thread but....u no

it was all my idea rlly :winkwink:

:rofl:
i sent her telapathic messages to make it
honest!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

=[ no one commented on my ugly mug! =[


----------



## KrisKitten

aww Alice im sorry, i was busy chatting S lol
u alredy no i think ur bare pretty tho :D xxxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

But i put bubbi pics of me and no-one said anything :'( And I'm not pretty smelllyyy... Not like youuuuu!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

xxbooxx said:


> EmzyMathRuby said:
> 
> 
> you both look like models, Your gonna have a gorgeous baby!
> 
> 
> Thankyou sweet, i gave birth last week :) Just having some time off while the baby sleeps at Jo's at work. Thankyou so much again, makes me feel better, especially when i look in the mirror now haha x x xClick to expand...

awww I saw your post, Congratulations and Ruby is a fantastic name ;) :D


----------



## kimbobaloobob

mummy2be i want your long hair :(. mines just come to a stand still now :(


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

https://i45.tinypic.com/2qvcgu0.jpg

this was 2 years ago today. so i was 14. i had pink hair =)

https://i49.tinypic.com/d6078.jpg

Me and my dad about 5 months before he passed away. 14 here too

https://i47.tinypic.com/aucw8g.jpg

15. visiting a friend in Las Vegas. just a little messed up if u cant tell. lol im on the right

https://i49.tinypic.com/2rmtchu.jpg
15 not long after i got my tongue pierced


----------



## KrisKitten

dnt dispair kim!
apparently hair growth goes to pretty much a stand still whilke ur preggo so it should sart again :)
Alice ur cute lol!
and u ARE pretty
i was a hideous child
like seriously
my hair didnt grow past my ears till i was like 6/7 - no word of a lie :sick: xxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

KrisKitten said:


> dnt dispair kim!
> apparently hair growth goes to pretty much a stand still whilke ur preggo so it should sart again :)
> Alice ur cute lol!
> and u ARE pretty
> i was a hideous child
> like seriously
> my hair didnt grow past my ears till i was like 6/7 - no word of a lie :sick: xxxx

hair can either grow fast or pretty much stop during pregnancy. I'm one of those lucky ones where it has growin my 1cm hair so so slowly. gahh!!! not happy :cry:
I hope that when the day love bunny takes her dreds out she won't have to cut them off like me. lol although she'd suit it though. You cows are all so pretty :cry:
:haha:
xx


----------



## dontworry

MiissMuffet said:


> I hope that when the day love bunny takes her dreds out she won't have to cut them off like me. lol although she'd suit it though. You cows are all so pretty :cry:
> :haha:
> xx

I thought I read somewhere on here that she had clip-in ones, where she can take them off and on as she likes, and her hair just sits underneath... I sound like a creepy stalker! Lol my friend Colin had dreads in freshman year, and cut them off because his mom didn't want him to look "like a bum" at his new school. But he keeps them in a bag, lol.


----------



## MiissMuffet

dontworry said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> I hope that when the day love bunny takes her dreds out she won't have to cut them off like me. lol although she'd suit it though. You cows are all so pretty :cry:
> :haha:
> xx
> 
> I thought I read somewhere on here that she had clip-in ones, where she can take them off and on as she likes, and her hair just sits underneath... I sound like a creepy stalker! Lol my friend Colin had dreads in freshman year, and cut them off because his mom didn't want him to look "like a bum" at his new school. But he keeps them in a bag, lol.Click to expand...

mine are in a bag :blush: LOL


----------



## dontworry

I wish I could dread my hair but I'm afraid to do it, lmao. Maybe I'll dread my OH's so I have some dreads in my family. My sister would most likely do it, she's got far more style than I do. x)


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea I missed mine so i dreaded OH's :haha: great minds huh! They don't always wreck your hair. i just had mine in for a long time and I've had them over and over again so hair gradually go more brittle and think so fresh start!! :) x


----------



## dontworry

I'm definitely willing to give it a go with OH's hair. :D Now I just have to convince him, lol.


----------



## MiissMuffet

how long is his hair?


----------



## dontworry

Not long enough yet, just to his cheekbones actually. But he's grown it out before and put it in cornrows, which frankly, looks ridiculous. He wants to grow it out until he loses some weight (but that's not going very well, seeing as how I cook for him and everything I cook is deliciously fattening, lol) so it'll be growing for some time. It grows so dang fast.


----------



## trashit

mine used to be bald :)


----------



## dontworry

trashit said:


> mine used to be bald :)

I saw those pictures, and I LOVED them. I've never seen anybody with a hairdo like that! Lol I particularly liked the third one, I think it was. I think you had a hat on and polka dots on your shirt? I can't remember! I wish I had guts to do that. I don't even have the guts to cut mine a bit yet... it's down my back almost to my butt at the moment... I need to update it but I don't know what to do with it! It's so curly and crazy, unless I straighten it - that's the only time it's really manageable.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Ok when i say i cut my hair off I meant i shaved it lol. I'm just embarrassed coz I now look like a fat humpty dumpty :( x


----------



## dontworry

Aww I doubt you look bad! Are you wearing a wig/did you wear a wig? To tell you the truth, I'd rather be forever bald and be able to change my hair whenever I fancy. I have a picture of me with a short black wig, and it looks so cute, but I wouldn't want it forever.


Wig ^^

Normal hair^^


----------



## MiissMuffet

naa wigs arnt my thing. I do have one but i dreaded it up "surprise surprise" lol. But naa never wear it. Uncomfy things they are! Plus i get paranoid "does every1 think i'm wearing a wig" you know. lol. I'm just the stupid 1 wearing a warm beanie in the hottest of the summer


----------



## dontworry

I was about to say "What summer?!" when I realized you are in NZ lol. We're in winter over here! I am so looking for a dreaded wig now, just to try it out. :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

buy a cheap wig and dread it yourself!! :D easy peasy!  
and yup it's a big fat pregnant summer. no fun at all. This is one summer where i am NOT working on my tan!! x


----------



## trashit

bald women are hot! It'll grow back in no time, it took mine about five months to look like a pixie cut :)
I have no idea why i shaved mine, i think i was bored, like the time i was so bored i decided to throw my bed frame out and have the matress on the floor with curtains draped around it from the ceiling down... No clue!


----------



## Love Bunny

MY EARS ARE BURNING :rofl:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Love Bunny said:


> MY EARS ARE BURNING :rofl:

sshh you :rofl:


----------



## Love Bunny

dontworry said:


> I was about to say "What summer?!" when I realized you are in NZ lol. We're in winter over here! I am so looking for a dreaded wig now, just to try it out. :)

YES YES!! DO IT YOURSELF :D

https://www.doctoredlocks.com/catalog/Tutorials-Synthetic-Dreadlock-Basics/


I made all my own locks prior to being preg! Its so much more fun and you can get the effect you REALLY want....!

Although I just did spend like £100 making a new set.... :blush:


----------



## supriseBump_x

Heres Miiii :) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo073.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## KrisKitten

aw perdy...ah u brave people with ur hair do's....ill stick to my borin muddy locks....i look more of a fool than normal ne toher way lol xxx


----------



## Blob

Lovebunny and Kris :hugs: Thanks but i say they were just good photos :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KrisKitten

grrrrrrr

:rofl: xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Love Bunny said:


> dontworry said:
> 
> 
> I was about to say "What summer?!" when I realized you are in NZ lol. We're in winter over here! I am so looking for a dreaded wig now, just to try it out. :)
> 
> YES YES!! DO IT YOURSELF :D
> 
> https://www.doctoredlocks.com/catalog/Tutorials-Synthetic-Dreadlock-Basics/
> 
> 
> I made all my own locks prior to being preg! Its so much more fun and you can get the effect you REALLY want....!
> 
> Although I just did spend like £100 making a new set.... :blush:Click to expand...

r yours not real hun? 
I had synthetic ones after my real ones, they are the last ones i had, but they are put in like plait thingees into the little sections of your hair so you can't just take them out they are fully attached and cover your whole head. I have dreads galore lying around the house. brown ones, blonde ones, blonde twisty ones, blue and black twist ones, neon blue ones (when i went raving lol) and black ones. I just had a natural base colour and then could thread different colours through whenever i wanted.

My brown and blonde ones and i threaded a couple blue ones in there. 

https://i46.tinypic.com/o6jl2h.jpg

sorry unfortunatly these are really the only I have but I had had a few wines so was trying on a mates motor cross gears- don't i look cool :winkwink:

https://i49.tinypic.com/24xdqpz.jpg tad drunk :blush:

These ones were my black and blonde ones and i threaded the blue in too

https://i49.tinypic.com/v73y37.jpg-sorry about the pose :haha: 

https://i49.tinypic.com/rvyhqb.jpg and the big cheesy "too many drinks etc" grin :rofl:

These ones were my blonde and pink (boooo u can only see 1 pink lol)

https://i50.tinypic.com/28kr7o3.jpg

HOw do you put yours in? are they attached or just clip in? xx


----------



## KrisKitten

Andi u r just too cool :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

This lot are some of my real ones- each different times. (most my pics are on my broken laptop :( )

https://i45.tinypic.com/2wm2a2g.jpg - yea i was the shizzle, can't u tell :rofl:

https://i49.tinypic.com/2j2iaoi.jpg

https://i47.tinypic.com/2e3s8eg.jpg- the last time i did them real. Oh god i was a mess!!

https://i48.tinypic.com/spw684.jpg- my oldest ones from years ago lol.
Just realised none are very clear. boooo 

My most very recent b4 they got the chop...

https://i50.tinypic.com/2hmezrs.jpg

no wait these ones are :haha:...

https://i48.tinypic.com/2417f3b.jpg

aah shit i was meant to be getting out of bed for a glass of milk and look what u made me do :dohh:

:rofl:

shows ova folks :dance:
xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

KrisKitten said:


> Andi u r just too cool :winkwink: xxxx

:rofl:

Havn't even got to my halloween ones yet :haha: another time. me off to bed :sleep:
xx


----------



## Love Bunny

Yeah I did the same andi!!! I had real ones for a year then I started working and cut them all out and had synths cause my hair was short so I could grow it! now its down to my boobs again!!

Yup i prefer naturals too, hate it when people have a full head of like orange or something and brown roots it looks redic :rofl:

I braid mine in so they are fully attatched and they last about 2/3 months then I take them out, wash them and put em back in again!!

I just uploaded the pics of a few sets ive made...

these sets are well old now cause ive had my current ones in for about a year cause i havent been arsed to make a new set in that long :rofl: currently working on one though :thumbup: !!

ACCENT WRAPS
https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/DSC00355.jpg

NATURAL BROWNS
https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/DSC00348.jpg

BLONDE/FRUIT SALAD BLENDED HARLEQUINS
https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/DSC00351.jpg

GREEN MERMAID WAVY HAIR :cloud9:
https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/DSC00350.jpg

NATURAL STYLE BLONDE KIT
https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/DSC00354.jpg

I have tonnes more but I should sell them really :haha: 

x


----------



## MiissMuffet

They like mine!!! :D:D Yea i put them in with a braid. it's kind of like a half plait- hard to explain then tie with a teeny tiny band and the end of where my hair finished. And then after couple months take them out wash them and put them back in. It was so rank when washing them while they were in. feels so gross all wet and heavy on your back :haha: I so couldve gotten away with taking the last lot out but i had such bad morning sickness i threw up in them and had massive headaches i was just like get the fuking things off!! REGRET!! but my hair was stuffed anyways, havn't had it normal in a looong time :rofl: now i'm sad. I want them again. I COULD put them back in, all i need is a couple inches of hair, but with my headaches i been getting and the heat i prob just suffer with my humpty dymptyness :dohh: :rofl: xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ireally need to get broadband so i can see all the pics that ppl post, half of them dont come up :( think i would be too scared to have dreads.....


----------



## KrisKitten

dreads would NOT suit me :nope: xxx


----------



## dontworry

Love Bunny said:


> YES YES!! DO IT YOURSELF :D
> 
> https://www.doctoredlocks.com/catalog/Tutorials-Synthetic-Dreadlock-Basics/
> 
> 
> I made all my own locks prior to being preg! Its so much more fun and you can get the effect you REALLY want....!
> 
> Although I just did spend like £100 making a new set.... :blush:

I have it bookmarked. I love the colored ones. I'm so excited!


----------



## flutterbywing

Gaaah shurrup, I'm sooo jealous, I WANT DREADS!!! I've dreaded OHs hair 3 times now, and he wants me to do it again :rolleyes: so can't be bothered maybe I should make him do mine, except it's too short so would have to have synths!

Is it easy?? and how long does it take?? and how many do you have? I'm a little worried, I have ALOT of hair, I'm half middle-eastern, and certainly have the hair, it's sooo thick, and there's soooo much of it, which means things like braiding it take forever, and I have to have alot, it took about 8-10 hours and 3 fully trained hair ladies to do my braids, which I looooooved, but they itched like a mofo! oooops lots of Qs there, lol!


----------



## MiissMuffet

flutterbywing said:


> Gaaah shurrup, I'm sooo jealous, I WANT DREADS!!! I've dreaded OHs hair 3 times now, and he wants me to do it again :rolleyes: so can't be bothered maybe I should make him do mine, except it's too short so would have to have synths!
> 
> Is it easy?? and how long does it take?? and how many do you have? I'm a little worried, I have ALOT of hair, I'm half middle-eastern, and certainly have the hair, it's sooo thick, and there's soooo much of it, which means things like braiding it take forever, and I have to have alot, it took about 8-10 hours and 3 fully trained hair ladies to do my braids, which I looooooved, but they itched like a mofo! oooops lots of Qs there, lol!

i don't know how they do it over there. They have a professional that installs them here but i did mine myself, but thats only because i was taught how. The amount depends on the natural hair really. I had about 60-80, but keep in mind that leaves you with 120-160 dreds, as they are double ended unlike braids, so they can get really annoying. Mine are really long, I havn't got a hold of the art of sealing them so i was too afraid to cut them, and the more u have the more harder they are to manage as you can't tie them up and stuff. I just did mine bigger sections- If i could get my hand around them to put into a ponytail then that was good enough for me. It takes a few hours, but then again that is still up to the person who is doing them for you, and the length of your natural hair. And yes they itch like crazy for the first week or so and feel really tight and yuk, but you get used to them and they feel like normal, then when you take them out it feels like your head is floating coz its so light :haha: they can end up being quite costly for the initial time you do them, as you need to buy the dreds- or you can just buy the hair and do them yourself, but if you dont know how, then don't- get someone else in the shop to do them or buy them already made. after you buy them though they can be reused over and over, so the only price would be for someone to put them in for u, unless you learn to do it yourslef then its free! But then u get sore arms etc after doing it yourself :haha:
x


----------



## Love Bunny

MiissMuffet said:


> flutterbywing said:
> 
> 
> Gaaah shurrup, I'm sooo jealous, I WANT DREADS!!! I've dreaded OHs hair 3 times now, and he wants me to do it again :rolleyes: so can't be bothered maybe I should make him do mine, except it's too short so would have to have synths!
> 
> Is it easy?? and how long does it take?? and how many do you have? I'm a little worried, I have ALOT of hair, I'm half middle-eastern, and certainly have the hair, it's sooo thick, and there's soooo much of it, which means things like braiding it take forever, and I have to have alot, it took about 8-10 hours and 3 fully trained hair ladies to do my braids, which I looooooved, but they itched like a mofo! oooops lots of Qs there, lol!
> 
> i don't know how they do it over there. They have a professional that installs them here but i did mine myself, but thats only because i was taught how. The amount depends on the natural hair really. I had about 60-80, but keep in mind that leaves you with 120-160 dreds, as they are double ended unlike braids, so they can get really annoying. Mine are really long, I havn't got a hold of the art of sealing them so i was too afraid to cut them, and the more u have the more harder they are to manage as you can't tie them up and stuff. I just did mine bigger sections- If i could get my hand around them to put into a ponytail then that was good enough for me. It takes a few hours, but then again that is still up to the person who is doing them for you, and the length of your natural hair. And yes they itch like crazy for the first week or so and feel really tight and yuk, but you get used to them and they feel like normal, then when you take them out it feels like your head is floating coz its so light :haha: they can end up being quite costly for the initial time you do them, as you need to buy the dreds- or you can just buy the hair and do them yourself, but if you dont know how, then don't- get someone else in the shop to do them or buy them already made. after you buy them though they can be reused over and over, so the only price would be for someone to put them in for u, unless you learn to do it yourslef then its free! But then u get sore arms etc after doing it yourself :haha:
> xClick to expand...

Yeep I agree with most of that!

I make my own (after a few years of practice!) Its really really easy to do! It just takes time perfecting ! But soooo worth it in the end as you can have them EXACTLY as you like :D ! and buying hair is ALOT cheaper than pre-made GOOD QUALITY dreads. I'm working on a set of naturals at the moment which are made in a different way to most synths (these will be backcombed and hooked like real dreads would be, but steam sealed to set them - for a more natural look!) so you don't get that usual "twisty" look you often get with synths. The first time I had mine installed it look us 9 hours :rofl: but now we do it in about 3/4 hours even though my hair is super long down to my boobs! i should cut it really to make the job easier :blush: its not like i ever have it out :haha:

In my hair I have about 70 DE's (double enders) but as you can see I like my hair mahhoooosive so my dreads are pretty chunky :lol: andi's are skinnier but we have around the same amount, so you get a different look depending on how thick/how many you put in if you get me? When I have mine put in it takes about 2 days to wear them in and for them not to feel tight - but you'd be surprised how normal it feels after those 2 days! and they aren't heavy either! I don't bother washing my hair i just use dread spray to keep them smelling fresh and my roots conditioned! its better this way aswell cause they are a pain in the ass to dry if you get them wet - so i just dont. then i take em out after 2 months or so... wash the 'fro and then re-install :thumbup:

If you ever fancied getting a set you should look on ebay for "dreads" under the hair extensions catagory and you can usually pick up a pre-loved set cheap! just stick em in a pillowcase and wash them on delicates in the washing machine :D x


----------



## MiissMuffet

"Muffet and Bunny's dread thread" 
:rofl:
x


----------



## Love Bunny

:rofl: totally HIJACKED :haha:


----------



## KrisKitten

i noticed lol!
watch the whole teen forum ends up wth dreads...:haha: xxx


----------



## xxbooxx

Just looking back over my pre-pregnancy pictures... thought i'd share some with you girlies :D

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/xxbethbooxx/5975_100754003269807_10000005622947.jpg

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/xxbethbooxx/19254_106984355980105_1000000562294.jpg

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/xxbethbooxx/5975_100331679978706_10000005622947.jpg

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/xxbethbooxx/5975_100331666645374_10000005622947.jpg

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/xxbethbooxx/13533_103977469614127_1000000562294.jpg

There you go... xxx


----------



## nicholatmn

xxbooxx said:


> Just looking back over my pre-pregnancy pictures... thought i'd share some with you girlies :D
> 
> https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/xxbethbooxx/5975_100754003269807_10000005622947.jpg
> 
> https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/xxbethbooxx/19254_106984355980105_1000000562294.jpg
> 
> https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/xxbethbooxx/5975_100331679978706_10000005622947.jpg
> 
> https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/xxbethbooxx/5975_100331666645374_10000005622947.jpg
> 
> https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/xxbethbooxx/13533_103977469614127_1000000562294.jpg
> 
> There you go... xxx

You're really pretty! I'm jealous!


----------



## Love Bunny

:O Jealous much :haha: xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Pretty :D


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

you are all gorgeous ladies :)
im on the right 
xx
 



Attached Files:







Me and Poshton x.jpg
File size: 139.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dontworry

I love your eyebrows! I wish I had eyebrows lmao. Mine are invisible.


----------



## annawrigley

Love Bunny said:


> :O Jealous much :haha: xxx

tell me about it! :haha: you're stunning beth xx


----------



## KrisKitten

:shock:
Beth u gave u the right to be so good looking???


pfffttt
:haha:

MummToBe i love ur hair colour!
Much buff xxxxxx


----------



## KrisKitten

haha found some pics on a friends fb of me looking a bit worse for wear and thought i had to share...
The night before....
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/untitled.jpg
Next days recovery mission...many have said this sums up our relationship...BIATCH
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/biatch.jpg
Very hungover- ergh
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/hungover.jpg
just for poops and giggles....mmm tasty
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/tastyshirt.jpg

(im assuming u all know which one i am...the one who isnt as burmese...lol)


----------



## flutterbywing

TeeHee, fab pics Kris


----------



## flutterbywing

Are you in camden market in the last pic??


----------



## KrisKitten

Yayuh! 
SHisha bar...howd u know? xxxx


----------



## flutterbywing

KrisKitten said:


> Yayuh!
> SHisha bar...howd u know? xxxx

Thought I recognised it, been there a few times! I looooove camden market, spent my 18th there


----------



## KrisKitten

i miss shisha :(
fell in love in egypt

camden is bufff
xxx


----------



## Jas029

Love the pics Kris you're always so damn gorgeous I'm jealous :haha:


----------



## Love Bunny

Omg kris have you given up smoking now? It was so easy when I was pregnant but omg I wanna smoke again! I smashed my hookah the other day I was gutted! Haha oh well I needed an excuse to buy a new one :haha: x


----------



## MiissMuffet

what's a hookah? i havn't heard that term b4 lol


----------



## Love Bunny

:lol:

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/hookah.jpg​


----------



## MiissMuffet

sleeping puppies


----------



## Love Bunny

Weird! Bongs are different in the UK! They're like plasticy and cheap looking :haha: Thats a Hookah to me or just a shisha pipe :lol: I only smoke tobacco and molasses lady :blush: NOT


----------



## MiissMuffet

:haha:


----------



## KrisKitten

Love Bunny said:


> Omg kris have you given up smoking now? It was so easy when I was pregnant but omg I wanna smoke again! I smashed my hookah the other day I was gutted! Haha oh well I needed an excuse to buy a new one :haha: x

Yep i have but OMG i want one...
seriously last cuple weeks iv bin practically droolin at cav wen he goesout for one lol
yeh smoking other things in a shisha pipe would take te effect outta it, shishas rlly popular in egypt, india etc, its flavoured tobacco pulled through the water in the bottom of the pipe whihc removes some (not all lol its still not gd 4 u just to clear that up (disclaimer lol)) and makes it taske and feel smoother.

But yeh bunny i know what u mean like wen i had the bump staring me in the face it was easy but now i feel normal again im dieing! I cant till iv stopped BFing but then i will be smoking again. Every1 like y start again if uv already stopped?
Well for a start i wouldnt be able to without the motivation of BFing, also coz i never ever stopped becoz i wanted to just becoz i was forced to. ANd u cant not do an addiciton if u dont want to stop.
:shrug:

god i miss it tho....lol xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

This pic makes me want to cry...
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/smkering.jpg


----------



## KrisKitten

And thanks Jas...god knows u need ur eyes tested on my hungover ones but ill take it neway! :lol: xxx


----------



## Love Bunny

Same :'( !! I miss my shisha too aswell ! I can't believe I smashed it ! It was about £100 !!!!! I could have cried! It was a right old banger though lmao its been pure ravaged over the last couple of years :lol: Its wanky moving into a private rent too cause you cant smoke indoors, IE shisha will have to be saved for outside in the summer ! GASH! And you can't smoke indoors :dohh: and its cold so I cba to keep going out. I miss licorice papers :'( and cherry rips oh I could go on......


----------



## KrisKitten

Your killing me here......
i neevr got round to getting my own, the guy i lost my biggun to i met in egypt and he had a pipe (now now girls...) that i used to smoke wheneva i used to got round his (dirty minds!) and then my mate got one i used lol, and i just plagued the shisha bars lol.
I was a local on Edgware St until the smoking ban came in :growlmad::growlmad:
xxx


----------



## Love Bunny

I was gonna say - no smoking rooms anymore! the buggers! oooh we hit it hard over the years hahahaa we used to go thourgh about 3 pack of mollasses a week! :'( shisha is next on my shopping list hahaha x


----------



## KrisKitten

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
im getting desperate...
ah well only MONTHS of BFing left....:sad2:

lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

meow


----------



## MiissMuffet

yellow submarines


----------



## Love Bunny

ill let kris explain the hookah  she likes typing :rofl: xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

A shisha pipe is the same as a hookah pipe in the pic Lovebunny posted. U put wet flavoured tobbaco (or mollasses) intot he top clay part and burn it with coal on top, then when u smoke it drags the smoke throught eh pipe, throught the water at the bottom and throught the pipe for u to smoke it. 
Thus smoooth flavoured smoke
My fave is apple and cherry :cloud9: xxxxxxx


----------



## KrisKitten

Love Bunny said:


> ill let kris explain the hookah  she likes typing :rofl: xxx

:rofl:
u no me too well :D xxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

purple apples


----------



## MiissMuffet

rainbow coloured jellybeans


----------



## KrisKitten

its by no means english, its originally eastern. And its just flavoured tobacco...if u used the **************************************************************************************************************************** xxxx


----------



## Love Bunny

mollasses are herbs and spices that are flavoured! thyre mainly tobacco free but you can get tobacco based ones toooo! x


----------



## MiissMuffet

laughing monkeys


----------



## trashit

nom i like the strawberry one.
I also like cherry rips *licks lips*


----------



## KrisKitten

im actually thinking we should probly edit posts ***************** and get rid of those bits b4 this v good thread gets locked
keep 4getting this thing is public....quickly tho yeh u can ******************* lol xxxxxx


----------



## Love Bunny

yesrrrz!


----------



## Love Bunny

Haha i'm okay i havent said nothin norty :haha:


----------



## Love Bunny

msn ladies? :haha:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Am i included in that question? XD I'm well bored :)


----------



## KrisKitten

i shall pm u my addy, think andis already got it xxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

You aren't even online Kris! XD


----------



## MiissMuffet

I know, i was just thinking that, I'm going through my posts reading what i've said :haha: but now that you guys have read them i'll take them off completely. LOL! i forget its public too- totally hijacked the thread! lol. i had actually gone to bed and just got back up coz i remembered that thought ooh crap best get out the red pen and edit!


----------



## MiissMuffet

edited them alllllll


----------



## flutterbywing

OMG you don't know how much you confused me missmuffet, sorry dunno your name, lol, i was like what the frick is she jabbering about.

Anyway, hookahs are middle-eastern, by no means an English thing, mind my house was covered in them when I was younger, but my dad's Iraqi so tnere you go.

You lot suck, I was quite happy not smoking until now, gaaaah, lol


----------



## Jas029

:rofl:
Hanna I thought the same thing, I was reading through the posts and I'm like.. "Ok, Did she completely lose her mind or something?" 
After a certain point I'm like.. Ohh I bet they edited it all out.. It took me many posts before I realized it though :rofl:


----------



## KrisKitten

:rofl:


----------



## Love Bunny

MiissMuffet said:


> purple apples


:rofl: andiiiii


----------



## Jas029

I really just thought she lost her mind or something :rofl:

Or speaking the newest code.. No more l337 now it's things like "rainbow colored jellybeans" :haha:

EDIT:Which now makes me want Jellybeans.. Good thing I made my mom buy some at the store the other day.. I'm so smart I can predict my future cravings :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

flutterbywing said:


> You lot suck, I was quite happy not smoking until now, gaaaah, lol

tell me about it!!!


----------



## flutterbywing

Just having another giggle at the crazy ramblings, :rofl:


----------



## MiissMuffet

:rofl: sorry guys, think of it as the mess that was left over from the party last night :haha:


----------



## Love Bunny

Or rather, morning for us :rofl:


----------



## KrisKitten

:haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

me and Lily! :D
 



Attached Files:







21563_461217685332_555740332_10968662_6437106_n.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## b_izzle

Heres a pic of me from the weekend, one of the only pics i have of me pregnant lol :)
 



Attached Files:







BETHANY 13.JPG
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## KrisKitten

aw ur both lovely-lookin' :D xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

ahww thank you! :) your looking very good yourself! and your LO is adorable! :D x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

omg andi i was reading all that thinking you freekin weirdo but i understand now :)
i was just being nosey through my mums piccys on her lap top and omg shes a bigger poser than me. How many 53 year olds take pictures of them self posing :haha: 
and look that those nasty people did to me when they tried to give me my epidural :(
i cba load them into photo bucket atm so there small sorry
 



Attached Files:







Photo0184.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 17









Picture0010.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 8









Photo0036.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KrisKitten

:o :shock:
epidurals s care me
:wacko: xxx


----------



## annawrigley

KrisKitten said:


> :o :shock:
> epidurals s care me
> :wacko: xxx

me tooooo :huh:


----------



## jenniferannex

i had an epidural i loved it i felt like i was away with the fairys!! haha xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

they didnt even manage to give me one in the end :( they tried 3 times and failed


----------



## JoJo16

the last few pages well confused me lol 

this is me last year my hairs not blonde anymore because i didnt want to keep getting it done when i was preg n my roots got sooo bad but i havnt got any pics of it dark. im not sure why my eyes are shut either :S sorry its so big not sure how to make it smaller x

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn261/BeardieLOVE_photos/n590960231_4879689_21361.jpg


----------



## andreeuhxoxo

All your girlies are so beautiful! Okayyy, so I'm not technically a teen. I'm 21. But I feel like a teen (still live with the parents) and act like a teen. :blush: and I feel like a relate to you ladies more. so here's my pic:
 



Attached Files:







l_3d5e29d420584ec39fcab4b0a9860e00.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## QuintinsMommy

jenniferannex said:


> i had an epidural i loved it i felt like i was away with the fairys!! haha xx

hehe, I had one too and I loved it, and I'm SO happy I did.


----------



## AyaChan

Here's me, though my hair has faded loads now 

https://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc314/IchliebeDerKaulitzTwins/2007/16650_1189871385880_1201210703_3058.jpg
https://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc314/IchliebeDerKaulitzTwins/2007/16650_1189870825866_1201210703_3058.jpg


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

me and Willow

​


----------



## stuffymuffy

Chloe you're so pretty!


----------



## annawrigley

Chloe <3 said:


> View attachment 62477
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 62478
> me and Willow
> 
> View attachment 62479
> ​

ive already said it in the FOB thread but you are so pretty!! :cloud9: xx


----------



## flutterbywing

Oki I haven't really shown my face as such, there have been pics of me, but you can't really see me so here's a few, I'm embarrassed to say they are all really posey, ICK

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc94/b_tch_queen_from_hell/DSC00810-1.jpg

OH god this is really bad, but needed one in of my braids https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc94/b_tch_queen_from_hell/m_1bcceb11144132bc9f7e22e954836ab1.jpg

Interesting hair, when I was younger (about 16/17 I think)
https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc94/b_tch_queen_from_hell/DSC00566.jpg

And my hair a few months ago :cry: I want it long again, getting there mind (oh and it's pink now not red!

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc94/b_tch_queen_from_hell/DSC05374.jpg


----------



## Jas029

I love your hair Hanna! Especially in that first picture!!

You're gorgeous! :flower:


----------



## ~RedLily~

i havent got any great pictures so these will have to do. only put the last one on here because it shows that i actually used to have a figure lol
 



Attached Files:







4522_93557282130_513972130_2350478_3261082_n.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 8









6169_104217649770_615074770_1963713_1654683_n.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 8









7123_123992697723_576772723_2601832_5342207_n.jpg
File size: 64.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Omg Hanna! You're so PREEEEETY XD x


----------



## KrisKitten

buffffffff girls
omg hanna thats so not what i imagined u to look like!
I love ur hair! xxx


----------



## flutterbywing

KrisKitten said:


> buffffffff girls
> omg hanna thats so not what i imagined u to look like!
> I love ur hair! xxx

LOL what did you imagine?


----------



## KrisKitten

lol i imagined u blonde :rofl:
i think its just coz every hanna iv ever know has been blonde but still LOL


----------



## flutterbywing

Fair enough, maybe because I'm a dizzy cow, lol

I'd look truely bizarre as a blonde, and I've never known a blonde middle-eastern, ot half middle-easten for that matter.


----------



## KrisKitten

id look mental blonde - im half trini lol xxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I really need new pictures...

Me and my neice on my birthday (Oct.1)


My sister and I on my birthday (Not by blood)


Anybody a fan of Suess? I look like a Who! (Sept. '09)


Up at my aunt's house in July '09


----------



## mrshuebner201

names jasmine 19 20teen in may..
due september 26th
me before pg.. =]
very posey too lol sorry
 



Attached Files:







l_952d8c793a665e9978287d2761948f02.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 10









l_883f2664a5af603e638662a3f147c1bd.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 9









l_3f25329d245d440a8172930fc2fcd7e4.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## rainbows_x

Everyone is so pretty! :cry:

Anyhoo, this is me...


----------



## samface182

im on the left in the last 2.
just noticed that in all my pics im either drunk or drinking :haha:
i have never been an alcoholic lol, just so you know 

xx
 



Attached Files:







meee.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 5









me louise.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5









mengem.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Love Bunny

HANNA YOU SEXY BITCH! x


----------



## annawrigley

Jas029 said:


> I love your hair Hanna! Especially in that first picture!!
> 
> You're gorgeous! :flower:

agreed that first pic especially is stunning x



KrisKitten said:


> id look mental blonde

that i would like to see :winkwink:



Croc-O-Dile said:


> I really need new pictures...
> View attachment 62908
> 
> Me and my neice on my birthday (Oct.1)
> 
> View attachment 62909
> 
> My sister and I on my birthday (Not by blood)
> 
> View attachment 62910
> 
> Anybody a fan of Suess? I look like a Who! (Sept. '09)
> 
> View attachment 62911
> 
> Up at my aunt's house in July '09

aaaaaw!! xD


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I really need new pictures...
> View attachment 62908
> 
> Me and my neice on my birthday (Oct.1)
> 
> View attachment 62909
> 
> My sister and I on my birthday (Not by blood)
> 
> View attachment 62910
> 
> Anybody a fan of Suess? I look like a Who! (Sept. '09)
> 
> View attachment 62911
> 
> Up at my aunt's house in July '09

do you still have your piercing? I use to have the same one, well its still there but I never wear anything in it, only every now and then so it doesn't grow over.lol


----------



## helpmehateyou

https://i49.tinypic.com/359k8p2.jpg


----------



## Love Bunny

Recent one from today to bump it on up :rofl:

I think this thread should be renamed "Cam-Whore Tread" :haha:

No make-up :shock:

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/Snapshot_20100218_1.jpg

Peas and love :flower:​


----------



## leoniebabey

Omg your soo lucky you still look gorgeous without makeup!

NO FAIRRR !


----------



## Love Bunny

:rofl: you can still see the bags under me eyes though :haha: wahahahaa x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you still look so pretty without make up.lol no make up me = scary


----------



## Blob

Yea i dont like you so much anymore :sulk:
Its so funny being on here and seeing who is teens as i wouldnt have thought most of you were :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

1st one is me and Quintinn
2nd is when I had fake long hair 
3rd one is me showing off my pretty braces and I don't know what:haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20100212_8.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 26









me.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 12









olldd.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## annawrigley

i thought i'd be really cool and take a few for you just now.
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2010-02-18 at 18.00.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 25









Photo on 2010-02-18 at 18.00 #2.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 13









Photo on 2010-02-18 at 18.01.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4









Photo on 2010-02-18 at 18.01 #3.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 8









Photo on 2010-02-18 at 18.01 #5.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KrisKitten

lol Anna u G :haha: xxx


----------



## bbyno1

omg in the 4th picture i can really see victoria beckham in u :O xx


----------



## flutterbywing

OMG Anna your boobs look huge!!!!!!1

Oooo lucozade makes lil man kick, lol!


----------



## annawrigley

thanks kris, i do try ever so hard. :coolio:
ellie really?lol dont know if thats a good thing or not :winkwink:
and hanna, they are D: lool. oooh not had lucozade in forever, im just a-sipping on some RLT :D


----------



## annawrigley

gay double post


----------



## Charlotteee

I was thinking that aswell. Huge buzzoms!! Your LO's gonna luuurrrve them :winkwink: xx


----------



## glitterbomb

Today 

https://i49.tinypic.com/2uz5u0p.jpg

and 

CUPCAKE!
https://i50.tinypic.com/23sxf1t.jpg


----------



## KrisKitten

ooh r we into pets now?...make way 4 my sexy kitty cats
Sephy - my witches cat (short for Persephone, shes the cat iv wanted since i was little) XD
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/CIMG0696.jpg
Calvin (my v v cute diamond nose boy, sephys brother)
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/CIMG0695.jpg
And me from today lol (avert ur eyes) no make up in my dressing gown HA!
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/IMG_0690.jpg
LOL:rofl:That smile is specially 4 u ladies from 3am...XD
LOL
xxxxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Glitterbomb, Love love your necklace

kris - Nice kittys and nice smile :)


----------



## KrisKitten

thnks rome :thumbup:
methinks i redefine the term shexay :winkwink:
btw i meant to say i LOVE that 1st pic of u n quintin...so cute, brings up all my mummyesque hormones :cloud9: :haha: xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

btw my teeth rnt actuallly that yellow...LOL...v yellow pic :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

haha thanks


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

PreggoEggo said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> I really need new pictures...
> View attachment 62908
> 
> Me and my neice on my birthday (Oct.1)
> 
> View attachment 62909
> 
> My sister and I on my birthday (Not by blood)
> 
> View attachment 62910
> 
> Anybody a fan of Suess? I look like a Who! (Sept. '09)
> 
> View attachment 62911
> 
> Up at my aunt's house in July '09
> 
> do you still have your piercing? I use to have the same one, well its still there but I never wear anything in it, only every now and then so it doesn't grow over.lolClick to expand...

Yep, I still wear it. I'm thinking that I might switch to a tiny straight bar after I have the baby, just so they don't rip it out.


----------



## bbyno1

annawrigley said:


> thanks kris, i do try ever so hard. :coolio:
> ellie really?lol dont know if thats a good thing or not :winkwink:
> and hanna, they are D: lool. oooh not had lucozade in forever, im just a-sipping on some RLT :D

yupp well i relli think so anyway lol and is a gd thing ofc:happydance:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Croc-O-Dile said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> I really need new pictures...
> View attachment 62908
> 
> Me and my neice on my birthday (Oct.1)
> 
> View attachment 62909
> 
> My sister and I on my birthday (Not by blood)
> 
> View attachment 62910
> 
> Anybody a fan of Suess? I look like a Who! (Sept. '09)
> 
> View attachment 62911
> 
> Up at my aunt's house in July '09
> 
> do you still have your piercing? I use to have the same one, well its still there but I never wear anything in it, only every now and then so it doesn't grow over.lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yep, I still wear it. I'm thinking that I might switch to a tiny straight bar after I have the baby, just so they don't rip it out.Click to expand...

I took mine out when I was pregnant. lol I was worried about Quintin ripping it out as well


----------



## MissMoo91

https://i45.tinypic.com/25tkghl.jpg

hopefully its not super huge! not the most recent of pics, i think it was from april or may 09


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I'm going to bump this up because it somehow ended up on page 3 or 4. :shock:
Come on you cam-whores! :haha:


----------



## glitterbomb

https://i45.tinypic.com/v8gexg.jpg

and my room 
https://i45.tinypic.com/o9gwfa.jpg


----------



## Love Bunny

I love your bed covers hehe :D x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Same here! They look so fluffy, like you just want to collapse on them! And I have the same Oust can sitting about 10 feet away from me right now. :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

i love your room:Dx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

love your room, mines so plan, it only has a bed and a dresser in there


----------



## Blob

:lol: Mine is rubbish too its not even painted or even has a door on it yet :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

Thought id add a few pics :)

Last year in my skinnyer days.
https://i46.tinypic.com/2wnmpo8.jpg
and a recentish one
https://i50.tinypic.com/oiyc0y.jpg


----------



## bumps_a_daisy

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v650/156/25/611067826/n611067826_1692186_8408.jpg


dunno if this will work but meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## faolan5109

Dunno if this will work but, its me, in my belly dancing stuff at a ren-faire. I performed like 5 times that day because the other girl busted her ankle. :( 

https://viewmorepics.myspace.com/in...dID=300755394&albumID=223556&imageID=12141803


----------



## faolan5109

Bumps_a_daisy thats a cute tattoo by the way


----------



## bumps_a_daisy

awww thanks chicken :)


----------



## MJ Girl

Okay had to add to all you cam-whores! :winkwink:

Hope this works!

Deleted photo :nope:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

just figured id bump this since theres some new girls =)

https://i49.tinypic.com/68bltu.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/fnv2ps.jpg


----------



## BlazenXx

Oh, wow, Dnw, you are so pretty... Unfair! lol jk, but seriously, you are really pretty


----------



## a_nice_cuppa

I'm 19, I know married and divorced already I am going to be like the crazy woman off the simpsons with all the cats, anyways I'm a model so I get to cheat a bit :haha: but the joke is 99% of you ladies are better looking than I am when I'm all done up!! I'll put in a non-modelling one too lol only fair!!
 



Attached Files:







mpuk3.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 17









mpuk5.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 16









mpuk2.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 17









bnb1.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 20









bnb2.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## BlazenXx

Omg, in the second pic, you look like Jennifer Love Hewitt to me! and I love the pic of your dog in your avatar... Is that really a heart print or is that just the way it was positioned?


----------



## glitterbomb

bbyno1 said:


> i love your room:Dx

thank s:)


----------



## glitterbomb

much skinnier days 
https://i46.tinypic.com/317fs53.jpg


Cupcake 
https://i50.tinypic.com/34nh6jt.jpg


----------



## Love Bunny

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/always-happy.gif

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/SDC11554.jpg​


----------



## trashit

:cloud9: that is just adorable!!!
I have a question about slings;
can you make your own or does it have to be a specially made one? And if so where on earth do you buy them from?
I searched everywhere i could think of in town but could only find the carriers which i already have xx


----------



## Love Bunny

You can make your own strecthy ones but you need like 5 meters of good quality fabric :D ! you can make ring slings reletivly easily, I've made loads! will post a pic later! good quality woven wraps cost between £50 & £70 like the one I've got. You can't usually make ones like this yourself, but as I said, stretchy ones are easy to make but they arent that good cause as LO gets bigger the weight makes them sag and loosen the longer you wear it x


----------



## trashit

thankyou :) where do you get the good ones from, the internet? ill have to wait a bit now, but i do really want one, love the idea of baby wearing :cloud9: xx


----------



## Love Bunny

https://www.littlepossums.co.uk/index.htm 

:D

x


----------



## flutterbywing

Loads of places, google woven wrap, look at mei tais too, the are good when bubs are a bigger, like 4 month plus


----------



## trashit

aww thankyou :) xx


----------



## glitterbomb

Love Bunny said:


> https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/always-happy.gif
> 
> https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/SDC11554.jpg​

Cutest baby ever :)


----------



## trashit

i love Karma's little cheeks, shes so lovely :) xx


----------



## KrisKitten

nawwh at the podgy little cheeks.....karmas lookin cute too jess :winkwink:
:rofl:
lol joking, :haha:
jess who told u u were allowed to look so good with such a young baby?

biznatch :growlmad: xxxxx


----------



## GermanGirl

This is me:

https://img691.imageshack.us/img691/9059/bild106z.jpg


----------



## stephx

GermanGirl said:


> This is me:
> 
> https://img691.imageshack.us/img691/9059/bild106z.jpg

Aww you look so pretty :flower:

xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Digging out some old ones now :winkwink:

https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs377.snc3/24153_325501682871_771822871_3536139_850418_n.jpg

https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs377.snc3/24153_325501322871_771822871_3536108_7213780_n.jpg

Im the blonde one :) x


----------



## GermanGirl

stephx said:


> GermanGirl said:
> 
> 
> This is me:
> 
> https://img691.imageshack.us/img691/9059/bild106z.jpg
> 
> Aww you look so pretty :flower:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thank you :)
Hope that Baby Boy is coming from me ;)
no daddy is pretty too ^^


----------



## trashit

this is me ;)

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_5648770_1327.jpg


----------



## nicholatmn

trashit said:


> this is me ;)
> 
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_5648770_1327.jpg

:rofl:! :D


----------



## GermanGirl

trashit said:


> this is me ;)
> 
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_5648770_1327.jpg

hahahhaha nice face...
hope that you're baby won't look like you! :p


----------



## trashit

:o i was hoping he would look just like me!


----------



## futuremommy91

LOL- poor Audie will have to start shaving a bit early...


----------



## GermanGirl

trashit said:


> :o i was hoping he would look just like me!

Please not!

haha nooo..
poor Audie!!


----------



## a_nice_cuppa

futuremommy91 said:


> LOL- poor Audie will have to start shaving a bit early...

Or just date me when he grows up, I like a bitta hair :haha:


----------



## trashit

ooer setting my son up already? ;)


----------



## nicholatmn

:rofl: Arranged marriages!


----------



## GermanGirl

trashit said:


> ooer setting my son up already? ;)

i don't understand :(


----------



## trashit

a nice cuppa said she wants to date my son when hes older cos she likes hair lol


----------



## KrisKitten

Trash u r just too damn sexy u no that?
Lol whats on ur list to buy for baby...
dummys, cot, nappies, razor, sudocrem, aftershave....:rofl:
xxxxxxx


----------



## trashit

gillette mach 3 (because none of the others compare, no matter what they claim ;)) 
xx


----------



## KrisKitten

i think even the gilletes gonna struggle there hun..:haha: xxx


----------



## Embo

Me and Oh on holiday in cyrpus last july
 



Attached Files:







cyprus me and baba.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## bumps_a_daisy

https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb319/studded_kitty/4854799574a9740954613l.jpg


meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## glitterbomb

trashit said:


> this is me ;)
> 
> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/n572370105_5648770_1327.jpg

your hot ;)


----------



## Lea21

Meeee!! im 21....i fit in better in here....hope u all dont mind!!
 



Attached Files:







18767_280951068236_625613236_3648398_3129569_n.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 6









me2.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummy2010

im not a teen either but just anted to show my face:thumbup: i hope it worked xxx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

bumping this for the newer people =)


----------



## xashleyx

im 22 but i still feel like a teenager, so i hope you dont mind me adding my photo :blush:

heres me and my OH 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ashley132/DSCF1678-1.jpg


----------



## samface182

buuuummp!

heres a new one of me! im sucha freak 
 



Attached Files:







000548.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rainbows_x

Last year...
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/A-0355.jpg
Me & OH :hugs:
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/26263_351164436070_754281070_536953.jpg
Me & best friend.
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/meannie-1.jpg


----------



## KrisKitten

omg sam...theres your face!
lool, sorry i couldnt resist
geddit?
sam....face??
:haha: oh how i amuse myself....
methinks its bed time......:sleep:


----------



## samface182

KrisKitten said:


> omg sam...theres your face!
> lool, sorry i couldnt resist
> geddit?
> sam....face??
> :haha: oh how i amuse myself....
> methinks its bed time......:sleep:

:rofl: i actually laughed there!
we are so sad! :dohh:
xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i never ever uploaded a pictureeee!! i'm really boringg.. you girls are stunners!
xxxx


----------



## nicholatmn

I'll finally post one...

here's my husband and me before he shipped off for the Army last Wednesday:
https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs459.ash1/25258_10150121026380554_644830553_11405183_4868477_n.jpg

And here's me all dolled up and not looking like crap and being pregnant :rofl::
https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2602/180/42/644830553/n644830553_6204335_7061115.jpg


----------



## Love Bunny

Awww your preddy!! :D x


----------



## jovigirl93

https://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l174/padalecki719/l_f307e3791bfe4dd6a44907e4c13362-2.jpg


Before I got pregnant..Dont wanna post one while Im pregnant, couldnt put you girls through that :haha:


----------



## greeneyesclw

here's me :)
https://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=290794809&albumID=329359&imageID=16620910


----------



## trashit

you're all so purdy.
jovigirl your eyes are beautiful! x


----------



## Jadelm

Aaaw joygirl I just read your other post and I'm sorry but you look sooo naturally pretty I don't think you could look half as bad as you made out even without a hair cut/make up :haha: just have a bit of a pamper, a nice hot shower/long bath, paint your toe nails and do your hair and make up. Then if you have a little bit of money just a new top or something. You're reeeeally pretty so I'd definately think it's more of a confidence/hormone thing than you actually looking ugly :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## rwhite

Everybody's so purdy :laugh2: And I'm nosy so naturally I love this thread :thumbup:

Okay, so I've decided to include a few piccies, as I seem to have quite a few different looking ones on here :haha: And of course I'll throw a couple in of me with OH for shits and giggles :D In the group photo I'm the one on the far left. Sorry for any posery ones :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







DSC06415.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 9









13564_213002369051_777934051_424581.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 13









5770_144716490660_574075660_3735021.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 25









Rosy1.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0500.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## futuremommy91

rwhite said:


> Everybody's so purdy :laugh2: And I'm nosy so naturally I love this thread :thumbup:
> 
> Okay, so I've decided to include a few piccies, as I seem to have quite a few different looking ones on here :haha: And of course I'll throw a couple in of me with OH for shits and giggles :D In the group photo I'm the one on the far left. Sorry for any posery ones :dohh:

You're GORGEOUS! The second one looks like it's out of a magazine!


----------



## alysedelovely

here's me :)
 



Attached Files:







alyselove.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 4









Photo 152.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3









Photo 15.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 4









Photo 58.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rwhite

futuremommy91 said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> Everybody's so purdy :laugh2: And I'm nosy so naturally I love this thread :thumbup:
> 
> Okay, so I've decided to include a few piccies, as I seem to have quite a few different looking ones on here :haha: And of course I'll throw a couple in of me with OH for shits and giggles :D In the group photo I'm the one on the far left. Sorry for any posery ones :dohh:
> 
> You're GORGEOUS! The second one looks like it's out of a magazine!Click to expand...

Aww thank you hunni :blush: That's so nice of you! :hugs: OH took that one so I'll be giving him the credit for it xx


----------



## TattieHattie

Better late than never :thumbup: 
From blonde to brown to brown with blonde highlights! :haha:
And they say u shouldnt dye your hair when pregnant :dohh:

Everyone is stunnin by the way!! :happydance::hugs:

Pic 1. Me just before i knew i was pregnant! Last summer!!!
pic 2. sometime last year Lol. 
Pic 3. OH and me going to a christning :D
Pic 4. a few months ago! :haha:
x
 



Attached Files:







meee x 050.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 15









meee x 020.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 18









meee x 069.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 18









meee x 073.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 20


----------



## dontworry

You're gorgeous, Tattie!! Did that monroe hurt when you got it done?


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahh i dunno why, but tattie you look exactly how i imaginedd!! :) haha.. 
i think i must have seen a picture of you beforee!! :S hahaha!!
the second one is really pretty!! you're hair's lovely blondee!!
xxxx


----------



## jenny_wren

i actually imagined you completely different tattie!!

you're one pretty lady though :kiss: xx​


----------



## jovigirl93

trashit said:


> you're all so purdy.
> jovigirl your eyes are beautiful! x

aw, well thank you :D


----------



## jovigirl93

Jadelm said:


> Aaaw joygirl I just read your other post and I'm sorry but you look sooo naturally pretty I don't think you could look half as bad as you made out even without a hair cut/make up :haha: just have a bit of a pamper, a nice hot shower/long bath, paint your toe nails and do your hair and make up. Then if you have a little bit of money just a new top or something. You're reeeeally pretty so I'd definately think it's more of a confidence/hormone thing than you actually looking ugly :hugs: xxxxx


Lol, thank you :)
That makes me feel a lot better actually! lol. yeah ill definitley need to do something for this hormone thing because its driving me insane haha.


----------



## futuremommy91

https://i39.tinypic.com/250mf13.jpg

Hope that works haha.

My arm looks really weird, but that's me I guess. Have given up on makeup too haha. I need a makeover!

Here's another!

https://i42.tinypic.com/ngzm84.jpg


----------



## chatterbox93

just saw this and thought id post some of mee. (newest to oldest)


^ me nd one of my best mates ( im on the left)

^ last year at a friends formal/prom (im the one wearing a dress, lol)

^ me being a poser

^ me with harvs @ 15 months

all pretty shitty photos of me, espesh the last one. lol


----------



## Youngling

Oh the olden days :cry: (sorry if there huge)

Drunken times
https://img697.imageshack.us/img697/1073/31950897.jpg

My Dancing days
https://img686.imageshack.us/img686/770/99634416.jpg

Dont think there is any chance of me doing this now :nope:
https://img440.imageshack.us/img440/1118/15124293.jpg

Just before one of our shows
https://img682.imageshack.us/img682/9667/21907451.jpg


xx


----------



## Youngling

Awww tattie i love ur hair blonde : )
xx


----------



## greeneyesclw

me about a month ago :)
 



Attached Files:







23567_1200613106490_1563446856_965238_8178603_n.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## maaybe2010

alysedelovely said:


> here's me :)

lol! My boyfriend actually has that as a tattoo :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







4408_223107665376_850680376_7268314_5335054_n.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## trashit

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/25270_10150153286110106_572370105_1.jpg


----------



## dontworry

Ellie, you are such a classic beauty! So jealous, you gorgeous mama! Jude will have to beat the men away from you with bats when he's older.


----------



## Emma91

Me & Isabel a few days ago.

Laura, Me & Willow last year.

Lol me at school like 2 years ago.
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20100326_6.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 4









n653556042_2514995_523.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 4









n533860873_3109501_7908960.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TeenMommy18

first- me and Kyle(my bf and father of my baby)
second- me and my son Drew
third- me and Kyle
 



Attached Files:







100_4327.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 9









100_5375.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 6









100_4803.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lottebot

You're all so gorgeous :cry:
xx


----------



## trashit

aww thanks!! i find the phrase "yummy mummy" amusing :haha:


----------



## Love Bunny

Bump for noobs :D

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/SDC12145.jpg

x​


----------



## Lizzieeeee x




----------



## aob1013

Here goes;

https://i540.photobucket.com/albums/gg322/polkadotsbewley/Ally.jpg


----------



## AngelzTears

Hmm, I need to find a decent one of me. Eh, well here is me from one of my senior pictures. My hair was blond then, my hair is kind of red-ish brown now. lol. And I had a tan then too, now I'm freakin' pale haha! :laugh2: Buuut anyway:

https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/outdoor023.jpg


----------



## bbyno1

aww we have some pretty mummy to be's on ere :Dx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

we are all milfs! lol


----------



## bbyno1

milfs :haha: soemone called my mum that one day (one of my boy mates) i was like wtff lool x


----------



## xbreezy3x

here's a pic of me and my son from his bday party back in october. :)

https://i43.tinypic.com/drfuag.jpg


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

awwwww!!
Teen-babyandbumpers are so prettyyy!! :D
xxxxxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Thought i'd add some updated ones XD

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs493.ash1/26948_350765349126_743864126_3560622_4132939_n.jpg

I have red hair again :happydance:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs121.snc3/16857_281038289126_743864126_3321875_5214035_n.jpg

Me and my nephew :)


----------



## Hayley90

so this is me...with my old hair :)
its dark browny red now. x
 



Attached Files:







Photo 4.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## EmandBub

I don't think we have _one_ ugly mama/mum to be! :) x


----------



## trashit

its cos we're young, and still got it going on you see ;)


----------



## EmandBub

Ahhh, that makes perfect sense. ;) x


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm not a mama or mama to be :dohh: lol


----------



## EmandBub

Aww.
You still are. :) x


----------



## Charlotteee

Emandbub if you have a girl, i think you should use your Charlotte choice :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

Hahaha!
Charlotte _is_ a beautiful name. ;)
And call me Emeline/Em. :D x


----------



## KrisKitten

:serenade:"BnB Teen Mums, have goott it goin' on":serenade:

ok so heres one from today just to join in the trend...:winkwink::winkwink:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs447.snc3/25624_410693420699_588895699_5611113_3509508_n.jpg


----------



## EmandBub

Kris! You're gorgeus. :D x


----------



## KrisKitten

:blush:
thank u xxx


----------



## EmandBub

Welcome. ;) x


----------



## veganmum2be

this is me :)
in the sunshine yesterday
 



Attached Files:







24730_384050446775_605726775_4468351_6870695_n.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 11









24730_384052741775_605726775_4468452_7242193_n.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 7


----------



## EmandBub

Wow! Cool piercings Veganmum2be! :) x


----------



## veganmum2be

thanks :)


----------



## celestek89

this is was with a friends puppy that wouldnt leave me alone lol


the OH me and our friend jase


8 weeks preggers, just before a job interview


a pic from one of my photo shoots


----------



## EmandBub

Wow. 
Celeste, you're gorgeus! x


----------



## celestek89

:blush: thank you hun, was just looking through, your rather beautiful yourself!! :) theres some good looking mummys on here :)


----------



## EmandBub

I'll second that! They're all gorgeus! :D x


----------



## Love Bunny

A BIG FAT DIRTY SHOWOFF OF MY NEW AVATAR :rofl: !!!!!!

Her eyes are as deep as the ocean :cloud9: I love it ^_^

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/SDC12303.jpg​


----------



## Charlotteee

I saw it on facebook :) Shes gorgeous. And so are you hun xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

https://i42.tinypic.com/33kq4j9.jpg

Tiss me, with my new top after i had a depression cos no summer clothes fitted & had to rush out and have a spurge :)


----------



## supriseBump_x

Shes just gorgeous!! :) Such beautiful eyes :) xxx


----------



## annawrigley

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Photoon2010-04-11at12492.jpg
^ yesterday
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Photoon2010-04-12at16095.jpg
^ just now! :thumbup: being cool


----------



## KrisKitten

Anna u r teh sex :winkwink:
i aspire 2 one day be just as cool as u :haha: xxx


----------



## whiteprincess

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs430.ash1/23802_427305776977_658966977_5387710_102644_n.jpg

My OH took me to see 101 Dalmatians the Musical in NYC, talk about perfect <3


----------



## kasey590

celestek89 said:


> View attachment 74730
> 
> this is was with a friends puppy that wouldnt leave me alone lol
> 
> View attachment 74731
> 
> the OH me and our friend jase
> 
> View attachment 74732
> 
> 8 weeks preggers, just before a job interview
> 
> View attachment 74733
> 
> a pic from one of my photo shoots

hahahah thats my puppy!!!!!!! hahahah yay Layla!!!!


----------



## MummyGooch

A crappy phone picture I took yesterday. I lost my camera leads :cry:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs476.snc3/26102_429410295277_555545277_5328394_2193949_n.jpg


----------



## azzii

Heres my default and a few others of me. :)
You are all gorgeous by the way.

[IMG=https://img697.imageshack.us/img697/9073/l978b068954fd48879ce3a6.jpg][/IMG]
[IMG=https://img512.imageshack.us/img512/6180/january.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## Hayley90

a better one :)
xx
 



Attached Files:







6818_144154260996_666070996_3132617_2045314_n.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww, everyones so pretty! x


----------



## leoniebabey

were all MILFS :rofl:


----------



## vinteenage

New here, but here's my face!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/face.jpg


----------



## lily123

Finally i've worked out how to do it haha!!
This is me and one of my best friends. I'm on the left :)
xxx


----------



## nicholatmn

This is me with my lovely webcam. Brings out my best features, don't you think? :winkwink:


----------



## Charlotteee

:rofl::rofl: Nicolat you look gorgeous :winkwink:


----------



## casann

me and craig:) x


----------



## annawrigley

KrisKitten said:


> Anna u r teh sex :winkwink:
> i aspire 2 one day be just as cool as u :haha: xxx

:winkwink::howdy:


----------



## nicholatmn

Charlotteee said:


> :rofl::rofl: Nicolat you look gorgeous :winkwink:

Thanks! I put on my pretty face for y'all! :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

nicholatmn said:


> This is me with my lovely webcam. Brings out my best features, don't you think? :winkwink:

oh certainly. you look similar to my son actually. perhaps you're related?
 



Attached Files:







26893_381269676197_529271197_4296574_8021701_n.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 26


----------



## nicholatmn

annawrigley said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> This is me with my lovely webcam. Brings out my best features, don't you think? :winkwink:
> 
> oh certainly. you look similar to my son actually. perhaps you're related?Click to expand...

Wow! I mean, with traits like that, we couldn't be related! :haha:


----------



## Charlotteee

:rofl:

I wanna try this with mine. How do you do it?? x


----------



## Lauraxamy

Took this a few days to put in this thread and then forgot, I promise I can smile I just didn't feel like it then :haha:
 



Attached Files:







SDC10395.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nicholatmn

Charlotteee said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I wanna try this with mine. How do you do it?? x

Some webcams have a software that you can use. I use Cybercam Youlink. :)


----------



## Love Bunny

Me toooo :lol: I must say, I look rather dashing symmetrically ;)


----------



## annawrigley

nicholatmn said:


> Charlotteee said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I wanna try this with mine. How do you do it?? x
> 
> Some webcams have a software that you can use. I use Cybercam Youlink. :)Click to expand...

yeah i do it with a thing called photo booth on my computer :thumbup:


----------



## EmandBub

Woah, I'm so bad with computers, I don't even know what you ladies are talking about! :blush: x


----------



## annawrigley

EmandBub said:


> Woah, I'm so bad with computers, I don't even know what you ladies are talking about! :blush: x

i have a mac and the one i use you can only get on macs, sorry! xx


----------



## EmandBub

Get what?! :blush: x


----------



## annawrigley

EmandBub said:


> Get what?! :blush: x

:lol: the software to make those mirror-image pictures! :D x


----------



## EmandBub

Oooh! :blush: I have a VAIO.. 
I think. :haha: x


----------



## kodi

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a47/bubbly_cornwall/mee.jpg

:D


----------



## KrisKitten

ur rlly pretty kodi, and u have lovely teeth :haha: xxxx


----------



## kodi

Awwhh:blush:Thanks kris :D
x


----------



## EmandBub

Kris, I love how that's the first thing you noticed. :haha: 
But Kodi, you _are_ very pretty. :) x


----------



## KrisKitten

lol million dollar smile :haha: xxx


----------



## EmandBub

:haha:
well, you have good teeth yourself!
I want to get that silly whitening thing. :blush: xx


----------



## KrisKitten

:wacko:
i hate my smile xxx


----------



## Momma2Bee

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs482.ash1/26403_113617095325836_100000326389347_155912_4642825_n.jpg



Meeeeeee


Ohohoh-
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs139.snc3/18678_104684486219097_100000326389347_110045_6759105_n.jpg

when i was in labour. Love it :D


----------



## EmandBub

Kris, you have a gorgeus smile! x


----------



## MummyGooch

Picture from yesterday. I never know what to do with my arms in bump pics :blush:
https://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac165/babygooch/DSC02890.jpg


----------



## Ablaski17

vinteenage said:


> New here, but here's my face!
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/face.jpg


you have awesome eyes !​


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

this needed bumpedd =)


----------



## Deee[Riley<3]

me & OH .


just me 


me & bestfrinnnn' .


me @ age 16 .


----------



## rainbows_x

Posted ones on here before I think, but they were proper old :haha:
Recent one...
https://img138.imageshack.us/img138/3792/pict0008cn.jpg


----------



## Xrachybabex

This pic is of me and sisters im in the middle x


----------



## aob1013

... Bumped for Stefni!

Don't know whether i posted in here?!

https://i540.photobucket.com/albums/gg322/polkadotsbewley/ally2.jpg

https://i540.photobucket.com/albums/gg322/polkadotsbewley/ally-1.jpg


----------



## stephx

Aw yay I love this thread! I posted wayyy back 

Dailymail- you're stunning!! :)

xx


----------



## stefni_x

_Thanks thedailymail  !

Heres Me  _
 



Attached Files:







4290414737a10779778893l.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

awww such yummy mummies, i haven't posted in here.. but i don't dare :blush: !! wouldn't wanna ruin the yummyness!! :) xxxxxx


----------



## miquelsmommy




----------



## RachelRae

https://i46.tinypic.com/10394lc.jpg

https://i48.tinypic.com/2eo8iug.jpg
^^ I'm on the right, it was before a football game ha.

https://i50.tinypic.com/vne4j6.jpg

https://i48.tinypic.com/105wefn.jpg
Me and OH, :hugs:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

My with my new snake bites XD

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7178.jpg


----------



## newmommy23

me!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs143.snc3/17070_1237640301936_1257090239_30643674_6900487_n.jpg

me and my OH <3

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v310/168/31/1257090239/n1257090239_30111618_9810.jpg


----------



## Jas029

mummy2b17 said:


> My with my new snake bites XD
> 
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7178.jpg

BOOBY!
Love the snake bites, I wanna get a little stud in my lower lip in a year or two.. Can't decide which side yet :shrug:


----------



## Tanara

Me and my OH then two pre preg (with baby #2) The second photo was from my 18th birthday lol
 



Attached Files:







0404001452love.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 5









1213091357a.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0106.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rjb

<----- thats me. :) 
add otherss v


----------



## EmandBub

alice is back! :rofl: 
beautiful pictures ladies
xxx


----------



## rjb

just me.

the other half. :)


----------



## MommyGrim

About a month before I got pregnant...:flower:
 



Attached Files:







13933_168071104118_501379118_2639976_926588_n.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i like the blue ^


----------



## MommyGrim

=] Thanks! I miss having it!


----------



## kodi

I dont know if i posted either?!!

oh well more if i have :haha:

and some of OH!

me and my oh :)
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a47/bubbly_cornwall/14564_347575685234_735950234_996748.jpg
me and the other love of my life :haha:
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a47/bubbly_cornwall/17265_417422155234_735950234_106889.jpg

Ohh and just cause im still so proud of this outfit i made from SCRATCH (incl the tutu i thought i'd post it...:haha: i should SO sell tutus :haha: it cost me like 3 quid for the material for the skirt!!

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a47/bubbly_cornwall/10131_292470545234_735950234_914-1.jpg


----------



## xnmd1

View attachment 106755

Me and OH just last Saturday


----------



## Bride2Be

OH and I about one month ago.
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## samface182

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs280.snc4/40320_1353334161400_1472802065_30805615_606746_n.jpg

can't remember if i have posted on here :dohh:
there's me and OH :)


----------



## Inicia

https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g247/inicia/Picture086-1.jpg

I dont have any so I just took one quick. Lol sorry I look a mess, I just woke up!


----------



## divershona

this is me about 2 months into my pregnancy ... i miss my pink hair :cry:

hell i miss my hair !!!!!!!! (shaved it off for charity in april)
 



Attached Files:







newhair.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MissMamma

divershona said:


> hell i miss my hair !!!!!!!! (shaved it off for charity in april)

Omg! :shock: I dont believe you! So you're like bald?? You are one crazy lady! But how amazingly charitable of you! I hope you raised lots of money..xx


----------



## divershona

MissMammaToBe said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> hell i miss my hair !!!!!!!! (shaved it off for charity in april)
> 
> Omg! :shock: I dont believe you! So you're like bald?? You are one crazy lady! But how amazingly charitable of you! I hope you raised lots of money..xxClick to expand...

yeah im crazy, got a little bit of a reputation for being unpredictable lol :)

raised just over £800 :)

i'll see if i can find a pic, if not i'll take one and put it on ... my hair has grown a fair bit since april though lol


----------



## divershona

think this picture should definately go in for the teen mum's worst picture thread too :)

i'm on the right btw lol
 



Attached Files:







head shave.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 40


----------



## MissMamma

divershona said:


> think this picture should definately go in for the teen mum's worst picture thread too :)
> 
> *i'm on the right btw lol*

:rofl: hahahahaha this made me laugh! I can't believe you actually did it! I'm so impressed. I would never dare, i just really dont have the right head shape to even attempt to pull off being bald! Atleast you got a good whack of money tho, would've been gutted if i'd done it and only managed a fiver or something!
Seriously kudos tho..xx


----------



## divershona

lol thanks :) i havent got the head shape either ... have u seen how fat my face looks in that picture lol ... i said i wasnt going to do it unless i managed to raise £150 ... then as i kept getting closer to the target the target went up and up and up and up :)


----------



## [:TEAMBLUE:]

*im the one in thee front this is me and my mom's baby sister*


----------



## ashleymariex

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l48/modest_news/thm_phpr6u2qf.jpg
That was probably 2 or 3 weeks ago.


----------



## annawrigley

2 days ago, my 18th! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P8110398.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 34


----------



## EffyKat

This is me a month before I got pregnant :)
 



Attached Files:







62767016.jpg
File size: 108 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Luke's_mummy

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/SAM_0075.jpg

Me and my monster yesterday!


----------



## EffyKat

mummy2b17 said:


> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/SAM_0075.jpg
> 
> Me and my monster yesterday!

OH my I think there is another person in your top :O


----------



## Mellie1988

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs306.snc4/40650_10150270639440008_633700007_14109903_2358611_n.jpg

Meee after a christening last week :D 
​


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

Here's me :D
 



Attached Files:







Meeeeee.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## bbyno1

Prettyful:Dxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

mummy2b17 said:


> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/SAM_0075.jpg
> 
> Me and my monster yesterday!

Hehe I love how he is peeping his wee head out. :kiss:

Are those wraps a mission to put on?

:flower:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

<3I love my Wrap!


----------



## AriannasMama

Ahh, I am so getting one of those wraps, lol. I have a baby bjorn type one too, but after seeing the videos for the moby wraps I must have one!! 

OH refuses to use one if I get it, lol, thats alright, more baby holding for me :thumbup:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

they are amazing I LOVE mine!
I cant actually get stuff done with her in it


----------



## MissMamma

Look at all Callies hair! So cute..xx

EDIT: totally just realised i put mummy's name instead of baby's! I meant Lyriks :dohh:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I find it alright to put on, now I'm used to it, it doesn't take me long. Mine I made but it's basicaly like a moby. My OH refuses to use it but he likes me using it and it let's me make bottles and stuff and when he is over tired it's easy to get him to sleep in it! Xx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

mummy2b17 said:


> I find it alright to put on, now I'm used to it, it doesn't take me long. Mine I made but it's basicaly like a moby. My OH refuses to use it but he likes me using it and it let's me make bottles and stuff and when he is over tired it's easy to get him to sleep in it! Xx


MY mom and I were going to make mine i found out for 3$ at a second hand store.
Lyrik loves it she passes out right away wen i put her in it.
And its nice to have her close.


----------



## ilvmylbug

I see some pretty ladies up in here! :flower:


----------



## Mumma2B2010

Here's me :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo 3.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## vinteenage

I'm sure you've all seen my face, but here another one.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs274.snc4/40024_1454548935115_1575074945_1058545_1537935_n.jpg

That's me, OH, my little sister, OH's cousin's friend, OH's cousin, OH's brother, LO's godfather, and LO's godfather's girlfriend!


----------



## MissMamma

Oh i love american kitchens!
And you and your sis look v. similar :D..xx


----------



## britt19

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs159.snc4/37270_439551582278_512842278_6130218_1783684_n.jpg

:hugs:


----------



## BackToBasics

This is me:

https://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz187/backtobasics6/Me/41309_105386526185469_100001423670937_43834_4085046_n.jpg


----------

